# Τι θα κάνει η Ευρώπη τους μετανάστες της



## nickel (Mar 14, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Δεν θυμάμαι να έχουμε νήμα για τους μετανάστες εδώ μέσα, αλλά δεν εμπιστεύομαι απόλυτα τη μνήμη μου. Έχει ενδιαφέρον ωστόσο η ιδέα που διάβασα στο in.gr, έστω κι αν είναι κάπως παραπλανητικός ο κύριος τίτλος:


Στη Β. Αφρική και στη Μέση Ανατολή
*Δημιουργία στρατοπέδων για μετανάστες προτείνουν Μογκερίνι και Αβραμόπουλος*

Αθήνα
Οι υπουργοί Εξωτερικών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης θα εξετάσουν την Δευτέρα το ενδεχόμενο να βοηθήσουν στην ίδρυση καταυλισμών σε περιοχές της Μέσης Ανατολής και της Αφρικής, όπου οι άνθρωποι θα μπορούν να ζητούν επί τόπου άσυλο, χωρίς να διακινδυνεύουν τη ζωή τους διαπλέοντας τη Μεσόγειο, για να φτάσουν στην Ευρώπη.

Τουλάχιστον 3.500 άνθρωποι, οι περισσότεροι εκ των οποίων προσπαθούσαν να φύγουν από εμπόλεμες περιοχές ή να γλιτώσουν από τις συνθήκες ακραίας φτώχειας στις οποίες ζούσαν, πέθαναν το 2014 στο ταξίδι τους προς την Ευρώπη, σύμφωνα με τα Ηνωμένα Έθνη. Τα στοιχεία δείχνουν εξάλλου ότι ο αριθμός εκείνων που προσπαθούν να φτάσουν στην Ιταλία -τον πιο συνηθισμένο προορισμό τους- αυξάνεται διαρκώς.

«Η ιδέα είναι να ιδρυθούν καταυλισμοί στην Αφρική, στην απέναντι πλευρά της Μεσογείου, που θα ασχολούνται με τα αιτήματα όσων ζητούν άσυλο» εξήγησε ο υπουργός Εσωτερικών της Ιταλίας Αντζελίνο Αλφάνο μιλώντας σε δημοσιογράφους στις Βρυξέλλες.

«Οι αιτήσεις για τη χορήγηση ασύλου θα μπορούν να κατατίθενται εκεί και οι πρόσφυγες που γίνονται δεκτοί θα μοιράζονται εξίσου σε όλες τις χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Έτσι θα στερηθούν οι διακινητές ανθρώπων ένα σημαντικό μέρος των εσόδων τους» πρόσθεσε.

Η επικεφαλής της ευρωπαϊκής διπλωματίας Φεντερίκα Μογκερίνι και ο επίτροπος εσωτερικών υποθέσεων Δημήτρης Αβραμόπουλος έστειλαν μια επιστολή στους υπουργούς Εξωτερικών των χωρών-μελών της ΕΕ προτείνοντας να ξεκινήσουν συνομιλίες με κυβερνήσεις χωρών της Αφρικής και της Μέσης Ανατολής για την κατασκευή «τοπικών δυνατοτήτων για τη διαχείριση της μετανάστευσης».

Το πρακτορείο ειδήσεων Reuters, που αναφέρει ότι είδε την επιστολή αυτή, υποστηρίζει ότι προτείνεται επίσης να αυξηθεί η βοήθεια προς τις χώρες της Αφρικής και της Μέσης Ανατολής, ώστε να μπορούν να προστατεύουν καλύτερα τους πρόσφυγες και όσους ζητούν άσυλο και «να παρέχουν ασφαλέστερες εναλλακτικές λύσεις» από τα επικίνδυνα ταξίδια.

Στην επιστολή αυτή γίνεται αναφορά στην Τυνησία, την Τουρκία, την Ιορδανία και τον Λίβανο, τις χώρες στις οποίες θα μπορούσε να επικεντρωθεί η βοήθεια των Βρυξελλών.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231392729​


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2015)

...
Το πρωτότυπο του άρθρου από το Reuters: EU considers foreign camps to handle asylum seekers.

Άλλα σχετικά νήματα, πρώτα τα γλωσσικά:

*irregular migrants = παράτυποι μετανάστες | λαθρομετανάστης = illegal immigrant
*
*λεσεψιανοί μετανάστες = Lessepsian migrants *(όχι τόσο άσχετο με το παρόν νήμα, γεωγραφικά τουλάχιστον)

*θαλασσοπνίχτης ή γερμανιστί Seelenverkäufer*

*δουλέμπορος*

*returnist*


και μετά τα υπόλοιπα:

*Ιθαγένεια*

*Να μεταναστεύσουμε; Και πού να πάμε;*

*Ματωμένες φράουλες

**Τι διερμηνέα περιμένεις με 17€ τη μέρα;*

*Η προοπτική μιας εξισλαμισμένης Ευρώπης*

*Αστυνομικοί [και άλλοι] ληστεύουν μετανάστες κατ' οίκον
*
*Αλληλεγγύη στους αγωνιζόμενους μετανάστες
*
*Ελληνικά για μετανάστες: Πώς, από ποιους, με ποιο σκοπό;

**Εμβάσματα μεταναστών*


----------



## Costas (Apr 5, 2015)

Στην ουσία η ιδέα έχει κατά νου κράτη με ένα μίνιμουμ σταθερότητας (για πόσο;), και μου φαίνεται πιο ανεφάρμοστη και από την πρόταση Βαρουφάκη για τουρίστες-χαφιέδες της Εφορίας. Απροπό, μια και η Συρία είναι η μεγαλύτερη πηγή αυτή τη στιγμή, και είναι πάλι στην επικαιρότητα με το "στρατόπεδο" Γιαρμούκ (τσιμεντούπολη κανονική είναι), αυτές οι εικόνες νομίζω λένε πολλά για τη relevance της ιδέας Μογκ-Αβ. Το θέμα είναι πώς θα σταματήσουν οι πόλεμοι, εμφύλιοι και τρομοκρατικοί. Είπαν πολλά οι διάφοροι αντιιμπεριαλιστές για τις ολέθριες συνέπειες της επέμβασης των Δυτικών στη Λιβύη, αλλά στη Συρία που για διάφορους λόγους δεν υπήρξε Δυτική επέμβαση, πώς πήγαν τα πράματα και πώς πάνε ακόμα; Πάντως εμείς δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα: ο Στρατούλης δήλωσε πως οι Έλληνες ξέρουν να κάνουν ηρωικές Εξόδους...


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2015)

Όχι μόνο κράτη με σταθερότητα, αλλά και ανθρώπους πρόθυμους να περάσουν τη διαδικασία αίτησης ασύλου. 
Από τη στιγμή που οι λόγοι της μετανάστευσης είναι οικονομικοί, η χορήγηση ασύλου δεν είναι βέβαιη. Οπότε θα συνεχίσουν να προσπαθούν να περάσουν απέναντι όπως όπως.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2015)

Από τα σημερινά Νέα, το άρθρο της Κίττυς Ξενάκη:


*Οι Δουβλινάτοι*
Κίττυ Ξενάκη 

Στην αργκό των σύρων προσφύγων ο Χασάν είναι ένας «δουβλινάτος». Ενας από τους τόσους και τόσους που έχουν επιστραφεί από κάποια βορειοευρωπαϊκή χώρα στην πρώτη χώρα της ΕΕ στην οποία εισήλθαν (επισήμως), βάσει του κανονισμού Δουβλίνο ΙΙ. Ο Χασάν βέβαια δεν γνώριζε σχεδόν τίποτε για το Δουβλίνο ΙΙ όταν αποβιβάστηκε στις ακτές της Σικελίας. Ούτε ήξερε ότι για να ξαναβρεί τον μεγάλο του αδελφό, που είναι εγκατεστημένος στη Βιέννη, και να έχει ελπίδες να του αναγνωρίσουν οι αυστριακές Αρχές καθεστώς πρόσφυγα έπρεπε να αποφύγει πάση θυσία να του πάρουν αποτυπώματα οι καραμπινιέροι. Αλλά και να το γνώριζε, λίγα θα μπορούσε να κάνει. Κατα πώς είπε στη «Λιμπερασιόν», δεν του άφησαν, ακριβώς, τη δυνατότητα επιλογής οι ιταλοί αστυνομικοί.

Ο Χασάν είναι ένας 25χρονος Σύρος από το Χαλέπι που εγκατέλειψε την πατρίδα του τον Ιούλιο του 2013 λόγω του πολέμου. Εφθασε στη Σικελία μέσω Σμύρνης, Εβρου, Αθήνας και Κρήτης, κρυμμένος πρώτα σε ένα λεωφορείο, μετά σε μια νταλίκα, μετά σε έναν στάβλο, μετά σε ένα πλοιάριο, μετά στο αμπάρι ενός αιγυπτιακού πλοίου, μετά ξανά στο σαπιοκάραβο, δίνοντας στους διακινητές περισσότερα από 7.500 ευρώ συνολικά, από αυτά που είχε μαζέψει και του είχε δώσει η οικογένειά του. Τα όσα έζησε στη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού αυτού τα συνόψισε ο ίδιος σε μία φράση: «Διέφυγα από έναν πόλεμο αλλά δεν είδα παρά δράματα». Και μία δεύτερη: «Ηταν μια ταινία φρίκης».

Ο Χασάν κατάφερε να φθάσει στη Βιέννη, δεν κατάφερε να βρει τον αδελφό του, ούτε είχε ποτέ ελπίδα να βρει εκεί πολιτικό άσυλο. Επειτα από έναν σύντομο εγκλεισμό σε ένα κέντρο υποδοχής προσφύγων στο Ινσμπρουκ οι αυστριακές Αρχές τον έσυραν σε ένα αεροπλάνο και τον επέστρεψαν στην Ιταλία, με τους καραμπινιέρους από τη μία να τον ρωτούν αν θέλει να ζητήσει άσυλο και από την άλλη να τον προειδοποιούν ότι δεν υπάρχουν εκεί ούτε δουλειές ούτε χρήματα και στέγη. Και τώρα ο Χασάν ζει μόνος στη Βενετία, εν μέσω γενικής αδιαφορίας, ή και δυσφορίας, χωρίς να πολυξέρει τι τον περιμένει, μαθαίνοντας ιταλικά και κάνοντας μερικές φορές το παιδί για όλες τις δουλειές σε μια πιτσαρία. Εχει εγκαταλείψει τις ελπίδες να βρει τον αδελφό του στη Βιέννη και ούτε ελπίζει να επιστρέψει μια μέρα στην πατρίδα του. «*Στη Συρία*», λέει, «*δεν ξέρεις πότε θα πεθάνεις. Στην Ευρώπη πεθαίνεις λίγο λίγο ή τρελαίνεσαι*».​


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 17, 2015)

Η αντιμετώπιση της Ευρώπης απέναντι στην μετανάστευση είναι εφηβικά ανώριμη, αν όχι μωρουδιακά. Το Δουβλίνο ΙΙ είναι μια από τις πιο κατάπτυστες συμφωνίες που υπογράφτηκαν ποτέ, με μόνο στόχο να κρυφτεί η Ευρώπη πίσω απ' τα φουστάνια των νότιων χωρών.


----------



## Costas (Apr 18, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ο Χασάν βέβαια δεν γνώριζε σχεδόν τίποτε για το Δουβλίνο ΙΙ όταν αποβιβάστηκε στις ακτές της Σικελίας. Ούτε ήξερε ότι για να ξαναβρεί τον μεγάλο του αδελφό, που είναι εγκατεστημένος στη Βιέννη, και να έχει ελπίδες να του αναγνωρίσουν οι αυστριακές Αρχές καθεστώς πρόσφυγα έπρεπε να αποφύγει πάση θυσία να του πάρουν αποτυπώματα οι καραμπινιέροι. Αλλά και να το γνώριζε, λίγα θα μπορούσε να κάνει.



Δεν πιστεύω ότι δεν το γνώριζε. Το γνώριζε και το παραγνώριζε. Δεν τον είχε ενημερώσει ο αδερφός του από τη Βιέννη; Παραθύμια της Χαλιμάς είναι αυτά. Απλά, έχουν πάρει την απόφαση να φύγουν, είτε λόγω πολέμου είτε λόγω φτώχειας είτε και τα δύο, και το ρισκάρουν με βάρκα την ελπίδα. Ο τολμών νικά. Ή πεθαίνει.



nickel said:


> Ο Χασάν κατάφερε να φθάσει στη Βιέννη, δεν κατάφερε να βρει τον αδελφό του,


Γιατί; απαξιοί να μας ενημερώσει.



nickel said:


> Και τώρα ο Χασάν ζει μόνος στη Βενετία, εν μέσω γενικής αδιαφορίας, ή και δυσφορίας, χωρίς να πολυξέρει τι τον περιμένει, μαθαίνοντας ιταλικά και κάνοντας μερικές φορές το παιδί για όλες τις δουλειές σε μια πιτσαρία.


Να λοιπόν που δεν είχε και τόσο άδικο. Σιγά-σιγά, με τύχη και με δουλειά, ελπίζει ότι θα πετύχει μέρος αυτού που έλπιζε, και πάντως γλίτωσε τον πόλεμο. Λίγο το 'χεις;



nickel said:


> Εχει εγκαταλείψει τις ελπίδες να βρει τον αδελφό του στη Βιέννη


Γιατί; (bis) 



nickel said:


> και ούτε ελπίζει να επιστρέψει μια μέρα στην πατρίδα του. «*Στη Συρία*», λέει, «*δεν ξέρεις πότε θα πεθάνεις. Στην Ευρώπη πεθαίνεις λίγο λίγο ή τρελαίνεσαι*».


Αν σταθεροποιηθεί κάποτε η κατάσταση στη Συρία, εγώ ελπίζω ότι πολλοί θα επιστρέψουν, τουλάχιστον όσοι είναι στην Τουρκία δίπλα αλλά και πολλοί από την Ευρώπη. Αλλά θα συμβεί αυτό; και πότε; Τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωση της Συρίας δεν μπορεί να κατηγορηθεί η κακιά Δύση ότι με την επέμβασή της στην επανάσταση, όπως στη Λιβύη (και όπως στην Ελλάδα του 1827), έφερε το χάος στη χώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 26, 2015)

Ώρες ώρες αναρωτιέμαι αν συνειδητοποιούμε τι πάστα ανθρώπου χρειάζεται όχι μόνο για να αποφασίσεις αλλά και για να επιβιώσεις σε μια τέτοια μάχη ζωής, αδιάφορο αν αναζητάς την ελευθερία ή απλώς μια καλύτερη ζωή για την οικογένειά σου. Αναρωτιέμαι αν συνειδητοποιούμε πόση ενέργεια κρύβεται μέσα σε αυτούς τους καραβοτσακισμένους αλλά τόσο δυνατούς συνανθρώπους μας που πολλοί τους υποτιμούν κρίνοντας από τις συνθήκες με τις οποίες φτάνουν κοντά μας.

Ας το έχουμε κι αυτό εδώ μέσα, καλό θα μας κάνει να το διαβάζουμε (ολόκληρο) πού και πού:

*Migrant boat crisis: the story of the Greek hero on the beach*


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2015)

...
*Refugee flows to the EU*

Distribution of refugees in EU member countries in 2014.
Click on a country of origin to see where the refugees went.

[...]

*Use the graphics above to explore where refugees in Europe live. Select a country of origin to see what EU countries people fled to.
*
These figures are for 2014 and show people that, according to the United Nations refugee agency (UNHCR), were granted refugee status that year or earlier. The numbers also include people in refugee-like situations.

Three of the origin categories may require some additional notes. The term "stateless" refers to people not considered members of any state, e.g. a person whose country of origin has ceased to exist, or a person whose papers are not considered valid by their country of origin.

"Various/Unknown" is used in cases where the UNCHR has not yet established a person's nationality, or in cases where people lack the proper paperwork to prove a certain nationality and can be linked to several countries.

Thirdly, "others" refers to the sum of refugees coming from countries other than the major countries of origin previously listed. Follow this link to view those figures in detail.

Robin Linderborg, Johan Ekman
Published: September 3, 2015 - 7:00 PM


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2015)

Έβλεπα προχτές στο μπιμπισί το Panorama στο οποίο συνεργείο του μπιμπισί, με διερμηνέα κι απ'όλα, ξεκίνησε από την Κω και ακολούθησε τη διαδρομή των μεταναστών- προσφύγων μέχρι την Αυστρία. Συνιστώ να το δείτε, στο λινκ που δίνω πιο πάνω. Ο δημοσιογράφος παρουσιάζει τους διάφορους μετανάστες και τους παίρνει συνεντεύξεις χωρίς σχόλια και χωρίς να εκφράζει άποψη (τουλάχιστον όχι έντονα), παρόλο που σε κάποια σημεία φαίνεται ότι κάποια πράγματα δεν είναι όπως φαίνονται με την πρώτη ματιά. Αυτή η ουδετερότητα θα είναι νομίζω τροφή για τους αφελείς και ευκολόπιστους εξίσου με τους δύσπιστους. 
Για όσους δεν θα το δουν, μια σύντομη περίληψη στις διάφορες ιστορίες. Ξεκινάω με αυτές που δείχνουν πόσο κακό πράγμα είναι η ανοργανωσιά και η έλλειψη προετοιμασίας από τη μεριά της Ευρώπης, του ΟΗΕ κλπ κλπ και ελπίζω να υπήρξε τελικά αίσιο τέλος:
Περίπτωση 1η: ένα μπουλούκι 13 νέοι άντρες που ταξίδευαν μόνοι τους με ένα παιδί δυο-τριών χρονών. Ερωτηθέντες είπαν ότι το παιδί ήταν του ενός κι ένας άλλος ήταν θείος του. Και σε ερωτήσεις για το πού είναι η μητέρα του παιδιού ο ένας είπε ότι δεν είχαν χρήματα να ταξιδέψουν όλοι μαζί και την άφησε στη Συρία με τα άλλα παιδιά. Το συνεργείο τους συναντάει ξανά στην ΠΓΔΜ όπου ο μικρός έχει το σαγόνι τυλιγμένο. Ο φερόμενος ως πατέρας λέει ότι τον πάτησε ένα αυτοκίνητο και τον πήγαν στο νοσοκομείο και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Τον συναντάνε ξανά τον μικρό στο Βελιγράδι, μόνο του, να τον φροντίζει ιατρικό συνεργείο σε σταθμό υποδοχής. Ο ρεπόρτερ μας λέει ότι είναι εμφανές ότι η πληγή έχει μολυνθεί. Οι γιατροί λένε ότι ο μικρός έχει σοβαρό τραυματισμό με μόλυνση και χρειάζεται να μείνει αρκετές μέρες στο νοσοκομείο. Όσο περιμένουν το ασθενοφόρο ο διερμηνέας του μπιμπισί μιλάει με τον μικρό και το καθησυχάζει (ο μικρός σταμάτησε τα κλάματα κι άρχισε να μιλάει). Ο μικρός λέει ότι δεν είναι πατέρας του αυτός που τον συνοδεύει στο ταξίδι, ότι είναι θείος του (αλλά νομίζω σε όλες αυτές τις χώρες όλους τους μεγάλους τους λένε θείους). Πάνω στην ώρα εμφανίζεται ο θείος- πατέρας, ο οποίος διαψεύδει τον μικρό και θέλει να πάρει το παιδί και να φύγει γιατί λέει βιάζεται. Τελικά τον πείθουν οι νοσοκόμοι να πάει στο νοσοκομείο. Μετά από λίγες ώρες μαθαίνει το μπιμπισί ότι ο ίδιος άντρας πήρε το παιδί από το νοσοκομείο, παρόλο που οι γιατροί ήταν αντίθετοι, και συνέχισε το ταξίδι. 
Τώρα, ας μου πει κάποιος που είναι γονιός αν ένας πατέρας που του λένε ότι το παιδί του έχει σοβαρή μόλυνση και χρειάζεται νοσηλεία θα έπαιρνε το παιδί του με το ζόρι από το νοσοκομείο γιατί βιάζεται να περάσει τα σύνορα. Υπόψιν ότι βρίσκονταν στη Σερβία, δηλαδή ήδη είχαν ξεφύγει από οποιονδήποτε πιθανό κίνδυνο, είχαν ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη, είχαν φιλοξενία, τροφή κλπ. Η μόνη βιασύνη τους ήταν να φτάσουν Γερμανία το συντομότερο, γιατί λέει αν έμεναν στη Σερβία πάνω από τρεις μέρες θα έπρεπε να ζητήσουν πολιτικό άσυλο εκεί (που παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν θα τους εμπόδιζε να περάσουν μετά σε χώρα της ΕΕ, καταστρέφοντας τα χαρτιά τους κλπ κλπ). 
Τα πήρα ολίγον με τα νοσοκομεία της Σερβίας, που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είχαν καλέσει την αστυνομία και να διαπιστώσουν αν όντως είναι κηδεμόνας του ανήλικου αυτός που λέει ότι είναι. Από την άλλη σκέφτηκα ότι α. αν γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο θα βγαίνανε οι γνωστές ανθρωπιστικές οργανώσεις και θα τους βρίζανε και β. ποιός ξέρει τί είχαν δει τα μάτια τους και αποφάσισαν ότι η καλύτερη λύση είναι το "άστους να παν στο διάολο να μην έχουμε την ευθύνη τους". Κρίμα το παιδάκι, πάντως, γιατί με τέτοιο τραύμα και μόλυνση άσχημα τα πράγματα. 
Η δεύτερη περίπτωση, στο ίδιο πνεύμα, βουτάω ένα παιδί και πάω, ήταν ένας τυπάκος γελαστός, ευχάριστος, ομιλητικός (στην αγγλική) κλπ κλπ. Δηλαδή παιδί που το συμπαθούσες με την πρώτη ματιά, αν δεν σε έκανε να φυλάγεσαι η πονηριά στο μάτι. Αυτόν τον πρωτοείδε το συνεργείο στην Κω, μαζί με μια γυναίκα και τέσσερα παιδιά. Τους είπε ότι ήταν αδερφή του. Τον ξαναβρήκαν μόνο του κάπου στο δρόμο ΠΓΔΜ και τους είπε ότι δεν της ήξερε τη γυναίκα, την πρωτοσυνάντησε στη βάρκα και χωρίσανε οι δρόμοι τους όταν αυτός πέταξε στη θάλασσα στην Κω την τσάντα της, στην οποία είχε τα χαρτιά της και 2000 ευρώ. Είπε ότι δεν το ήξερε ότι είχε και χρήματα η τσάντα, νόμιζε ότι ήταν μόνο χαρτιά. Έτσι όπως το έλεγε γελαστός και με πονηρό ύφος, τάλε κουάλε σαν κάτι Έλληνες που έχουν λερωμένη τη φωλιά τους και το ρίχνουν στο χωρατό, μου φάνηκε ότι αν τον γύριζες ανάποδα θα πέφτανε από την τσέπη του τα δυο χιλιάρικα. Βέβαια ο αφελής Άγγλος θεατής του μπιμπισί που δεν ξέρει από καλόπαιδα της Ελλάδας μπορεί να σου αναπτύξει θεωρίες ότι να, γελάει γιατί αισθάνεται ενοχές, ο άμοιρος (έχω ακούσει πολλά τέτοια τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια). Στο μεταξύ κάπου στην Κω μια κακομοίρα με τέσσερα παιδιά έκλαιγε τις οικονομίες της και δεν είχε δεκάρα να προχωρήσει. Ο τύπος είπε επίσης ότι δεν ζούσε στη Συρία, εργαζόταν από χρόνια στο Λίβανο και είδε ότι φεύγανε όλοι από Συρία κι είπε να ακολουθήσει. Τον ξαναείδε το συνεργείο στα σύνορα της Αυστρίας, που είχε κολλήσει σε μια άλλη οικογένεια και κουβάλαγε ένα παιδί. 

Από τις περιπτώσεις που έμοιαζαν να έχουν ανάγκη να φύγουν, μια οικογένεια τετραμελής οι οποίοι είπαν στον ρεπόρτερ ότι ο σύζυγος είχε πρόβλημα με τους τοπικούς επαναστάτες γιατί η σύζυγος οδήγησε τη Μερσεντές της (δώρο του άντρα της) στο χωριό, ενώ οι επαναστάτες της περιοχής τους απαγορεύουν την οδήγηση στις γυναίκες. Τον έκλεισαν φυλακή σε άθλιες συνθήκες για λίγες μέρες και του επέβαλαν πρόστιμο. Μετά από αυτό αποφάσισαν να φύγουν. Η ιστορία τους μου φάνηκε πιο πιστευτή από άλλες. Ίσως επειδή την έλεγε πολύ παραστατικά η γυναίκα (με διερμηνέα, φυσικά), ίσως γιατί είχαν αποφασίσει πού ήθελαν να πάνε και τί να κάνουν και φαινόταν να το έχουν σκεφτεί και όχι είδα φως και μπήκα και έχει ο Θεός.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2015)

Ευχαριστούμε και για τον σύνδεσμο.


----------



## rogne (Oct 2, 2015)

Πάντως η δική σου σύνοψη, SBE, μόνο ουδέτερη δεν είναι: δύο αναλυτικές ιστορίες απατεωνιάς + μία συντομότερη, για πρόσφυγες με Μερσεντές... Αντιπροσωπευτικό το δείγμα, πιστεύεις; Αν κρίνω από τις μαμάδες και τους μπαμπάδες με παιδιά (χωρίς εισαγωγικά) που έχω δει εγώ στην Αθήνα, αμφιβάλλω.

ΥΓ. Δεν είδα το βίντεο ακόμα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2015)

Πρώτον: δεν θέλω να σας πω όλο το πρόγραμμα, γιατί δεν θα έχει νόημα να το δείτε μετά.
Δεύτερον: ο ρεπόρτερ είπε ότι το 80% αυτών που περπατάγανε στις γραμμές του τρένου ήταν άντρες μόνοι. Ο ρεπόρτερ μαζί με όλους τους άλλους ρεπόρτερ που έχουν πει τα ίδια είναι όλοι προφανώς όργανα της φασιστικής, αντιμεταναστευτικής προπαγάνδας, όλοι μιλημένοι και συνεννοημένοι. Σύντομα θα λάμψει η αλήθεια, καθώς θα τους διαψεύσουν οι κατάλογοι με τα ονόματα των καταγεγραμμένων στα σημεία υποδοχής της ΕΕ- τα επίσημα, όχι αυτά των ΜΚΟ. Έτσι δεν είναι; 
Τρίτον: είπα ξεκάθαρα στην αρχή, και το έχω πει ξανά, ότι με απασχολεί η έλλειψη οργάνωσης και η απουσία του ΟΗΕ από όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία και έδωσα δύο παραδείγματα που δείχνουν γιατί αυτά πρέπει να μας απασχολούν. Στο πρόγραμμα υπάρχει και τρίτο, με άρρωστο παιδί (όχι τραυματισμένο). Και πρόβλεψα ήδη ότι οι γνωστές οργανώσεις και οι λοιποί συγγενείς θα φωνάζουν ότι παρεξηγούμε ανθρώπους με αγνές προθέσεις. Εσύ ελπίζω ότι δεν ανήκεις σε αυτούς και ότι εκεί που βοηθάς τους μπαμπάδες και τις μαμάδες έχεις το νου σου, κι αν υποψιαστείς ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά, θα καλέσεις την αστυνομία.


----------



## rogne (Oct 2, 2015)

Με προκαλείς να πω διάφορα για τους ρεπόρτερ στο ΗΒ, για το μεταναστευτικό στο ΗΒ, για το μεταναστευτικό στην Ελλάδα, για τις γνωστές οργανώσεις και τους λοιπούς συγγενείς, για την αστυνομία... Κουράστηκα όμως ήδη με τον πίνακα περιεχομένων: άλλη φορά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2015)

Κι εγώ δεν θέλω να το συζητήσω, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς διαφωνούμε. Παρεμπιπτόντως, επειδή αμφισβητείς ότι οι νέοάντρες είναι περισσότεροι από τις γυναίκες, σ'αυτό εδώ που σχολίασε τον άσχετο τίτλο του ο Νίκελ, διαβάζω: 
_Περιπολικό σκάφος του Λιμενικού έσπευσε αμέσως και διαπίστωσε ότι η βάρκα, με 42 ανθρώπους, μεταξύ των οποίων 11 γυναίκες και τρία μικρά παιδιά, είχε αρχίσει να βάζει νερά._

Δηλαδή: 
3 παιδιά
11 γυναίκες
28 άντρες
Δηλαδή κάθε γυναίκα και κάθε παιδί συνοδεύεται από δύο άντρες. 
Λέει το άρθρο "Η 18χρονη γυναίκα με σοβαρά προβλήματα αναπηρίας συνοδευόταν από τη μητέρα και την αδελφή της". Δηλαδή αμέσως αμέσως, τρεις από τις γυναίκες ταξίδευαν χωρίς συνοδεία κάποιου άντρα, που σημαίνει ότι οι υπόλοιπες οχτώ γυναίκες συνοδεύονταν απο 28 άντρες. Για κάθε γυναίκα τρεις συνοδοί. Λες να είναι για να τις προστατεύσουν ΑΠΟ τα γκρικ καμάκια που μέχρι τη Συρία έχει φτάσει η φήμη τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2015)

Να συμφωνήσουμε στο προφανές, ότι οι μετανάστες είναι κατά πλειοψηφία άντρες. Το ακούω και από αλλού, και από γερμανικά και από αυστριακά προγράμματα, σαν να πρόκειται για κάτι εντυπωσιακό. Και τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτό; Ότι είναι όλοι φανατικοί κρυφοί στρατιώτες του Ισλάμ; Το ξυράφι του Όκαμ θα μας έλεγε ότι οι μεν νεαροί φεύγουν να βρουν την τύχη τους, όπως όλοι οι νέοι άνδρες έφευγαν στην ανθρώπινη ιστορία όταν δεν τους χωρούσε ο τόπος τους, οι δε μεγαλύτεροι άφηναν κάπου την οικογένειά τους μέχρι να ριζώσουν κάπου και να φέρουν τους ανθρώπους τους κοντά τους αργότερα. Μήπως έχουμε δει τις ταινίες των 60s με τα τρένα γεμάτα Έλληνες, Ιταλούς, Ισπανούς, Τούρκους γκασταρμπάιτερ; Υπάρχουν γυναίκες στα τρένα αυτά; Οι άντρες φεύγουν πάντα πρώτοι, να βρουν καινούργιες ρίζες (ή να χαθούν προσπαθώντας). Θα πάρεις μαζί σου τη γυναίκα σου και τα παιδιά σου σε τέτοια επικίνδυνη περιπέτεια για τη ζωή τους αν μπορείς να βρεις άλλη λύση;


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2015)

Αυτό μας λέει επομένως ότι πρόκειται για μετανάστες κι όχι για πρόσφυγες που κινδυνεύει η ζωή τους. Κι όσο πιο γρήγορα αφήσουμε στην άκρη τα προσχήματα της συριακής προσφυγιάς, τόσο πιο ειλικρινή συζήτηση θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε για το θέμα. Ήδη πολλά σοβαρά προβλήματα της Ευρώπης κοιτάξαμε να τα σπρώξουμε κάτω απο το χαλάκι της πολιτικής ορθότητας με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα.

Αν κοιτάξεις φωτογραφίες με Μικρασιάτες πρόσφυγες, θα δεις περίπου ίσα μοιρασμένους άντρες και γυναίκες (και πολλά παιδιά). Ομοίως, πρόσφυγες στην Κύπρο το ’74. Την πρόσφατα επίκαιρη φωτογραφία Ούγγρων προσφύγων στη Γιουγκοσλαβία, που την δείχνουν παντού, την ξέρεις. Ποια είναι η αναλογία αντρών-γυναικών; 


Ή τις φωτογραφίες απο τους πολέμους στη Γιουγκοσλαβία:

Ή τις φωτογραφίες με τους Γερμανούς το ’44 (που, ΟΚ, είναι κυρίως γυναικόπαιδα, γιατί μάλλον οι άντρες είχαν σκοτωθεί στον πόλεμο). 
Το πιο εντυπωσιακό σε όλες τις φωτογραφίες από διάφορες εξόδους προσφύγων του 20ου αιώνα είναι o αριθμός των παιδιών. Πάρα πολλά παιδιά. Γιατί, όταν έχεις πέντε χρόνια πόλεμο και υποτίθεται ότι συνεχώς σκοτώνονται στρατιώτες, τότε δεν περιμένεις να είναι τόσοι πολλοί οι νεαροί άντρες. Φυσικό δεν είναι να αναρωτιέται κανείς αν όλοι αυτοί είναι άμαχος πληθυσμός;

Παρεμπιπτόντως, για να μου βάζετε μετά λόγια στο στόμα μου: Εγώ στο ζήτημα αυτό είμαι με τον Κάμερον: πολιτικό άσυλο σε πιστοποιημένους πρόσφυγες του ΟΗΕ. Το ΗΒ είχε πει τις προάλλες ότι θα δεχτεί πρόσφυγες, αλλά όχι αυτούς που έρχονται με τα πόδια. Θα έρθουν αεροπορικώς από τα στρατόπεδα προσφύγων, με τη φροντίδα του ΟΗΕ και με όλα τους τα χαρτιά εντάξει. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν θα υπάρχουν ανάμεσά τους τζιχαντιστές; Όχι. Όπως επίσης δεν σημαίνει ότι θα αποκλειστεί η ύπαρξη κάποιων που δεν έχουν ανάγκη να φύγουν και απλώς λάδωσαν κάποιον από τον ΟΗΕ για να τους εξασφαλίσει θέση στο αεροπλάνο. Αλλά το υπόλοιπο 99% (ή 80%) θα είναι άνθρωποι οι οποίοι έχουν πραγματική ανάγκη, οι οποίοι ίσως κάποια μέρα επιστρέψουν στην πατρίδα τους για να την ξαναχτίσουν, έχοντας δει πως ζει ο κόσμος αλλού και μεταφέροντας ιδέες νεότερες και προοδευτικότερες. 
Και για αυτούς που έρχονται με τα πόδια, περισσότερη οργάνωση και περισσότερος έλεγχος στις χώρες πρώτης υποδοχής, όχι το χάλι της Ελλάδας, όχι το χάλι που έδειχνε το πρόγραμμα του Μπιμπισί που έπρεπε να φτάσουν Αυστρία για να ταχτοποιηθούν τα χαρτιά τους και ΠΓΔΜ για να πάρουν ένα πιάτο φαΐ και Σερβία για ιατρική περίθαλψη, που και θα τρία έπρεπε να έχουν γίνει στην Ελλάδα οργανωμένα κι όχι να στηρίζεται στο κράτος στις ΜΚΟ και στην καλοσύνη κάθε τυχαίου πολίτη.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, γιατί η Τουρκία τους αφήνει να φύγουν από τη θάλασσα και δεν τους προωθεί να διασχίσουν τα χερσαία σύνορά της με την ΕΕ;


----------



## rogne (Oct 3, 2015)

Έχεις μερικά καλά ερωτήματα in here, μερικές ενδιαφέρουσες νύξεις (όπως στο περίπλοκο θέμα ποιοι είναι πρόσφυγες και ποιοι μετανάστες) + μία λύση που μπάζει από παντού αν γενικευτεί (_Εγώ στο ζήτημα αυτό είμαι με τον Κάμερον: πολιτικό άσυλο σε πιστοποιημένους πρόσφυγες του ΟΗΕ. Το ΗΒ είχε πει τις προάλλες ότι θα δεχτεί προσφυγες, αλλά όχι αυτούς που έρχονται με τα πόδια. Θα έρθουν αεροπορικώς από τα στρατόπεδα προσφύγων, με τη φροντίδα του ΟΗΕ και με όλα τους τα χαρτιά εντάξει._). Ένα σχόλιο μόνο για τους "ύποπτα" πολλούς άντρες: έχεις υπόψη σου, για παράδειγμα, τους (χιλιάδες) Αφγανούς του Ιράν που πολιτογραφούνται Ιρανοί και επιστρατεύονται, αμφότερα με το ζόρι, για να πολεμήσουν για τον σύμμαχο Άσαντ; Τι τους λέμε αυτούς, πρόσφυγες ή μετανάστες, και με ποιους μπορούμε να τους συγκρίνουμε ιστορικά;


----------



## Earion (Oct 3, 2015)

As one Austrian official ruefully notes, Europe’s current policy rewards refugees who are young, strong and mobile enough to reach its shores—precisely those in least need of help.


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

Σημερινό ραδιόφωνο Μπιμπισί. Αναρωτιέμαι αν τα κριτήρια για να σου πάρουν συνέντευξη για το ραδιόφωνο είναι να φοράς φανελλάκι που γράφει «Είμαι καλόπαιδο, μιλάω αγγλικά, πάρτε με συνέντευξη», αν και επιφυλάσσομαι γιατί δεν άκουσα τη συνέντευξη από την αρχή. Η ρεπόρτερ έκανε ερωτήσεις σε ένα ζευγάρι Σύρους που ακούγονταν νέοι. Νομίζω βρίσκονταν στην Ελλάδα ή κάπου κοντά στα σύνορα από την άλλη μεριά. 
Ερώτηση: Γιατί δεν θέλετε να εγκατασταθείτε στην Ελλάδα και να φτιάξετε τη ζωή σας εκεί;
Απάντηση (μετά από αμήχανη σιωπή): Αυτοί έχουν τα δικά τους προβλήματα. 
Ερώτηση: ...στη Μακεδονία; Στη Σερβία; 
Απάντηση: Όχι, θέλουμε να πάμε Ολλανδία. 
Ε: Γιατί Ολλανδία;
Α: Στην Ολλανδία σου δίνουν 8000 για να αγοράσεις τα απαραίτητα για το σπίτι σου και μετά 400 ευρώ το μήνα το άτομο. 
(Σημ. ΣΒΕ: Είναι αλήθεια αυτό; Να πάω να ζητήσω πολιτικό άσυλο στην Ολλανδία ως αντικαθεστωτική στο ΗΒ και στην Ελλάδα; )
Ε: Το ξέρετε σίγουρα ότι θα πάρετε τόσα χρήματα;
Α:Έτσι μας είπαν άλλοι που πήγαν εκεί. 
Ε: Και τί θα κάνετε στην Ολλανδία;
Α: (η κοπέλλα) Εγώ θέλω να σπουδάσω. 
Ε: Σας φαίνεται δίκαιο να φορολογούνται οι Ολλανδοί και να παίρνετε εσείς τα χρήματα αυτά; 
(ακολουθεί αμήχανη σιωπή, και ξαφνικά η κοπέλλα λέει ναι)
Ε: Γιατί θεωρείτε ότι είναι δίκαιο κάτι τέτοιο;
Α: Γιατί θέλω να σπουδάσω. 
(ακούγονται κάτι θόρυβοι από το νεαρό)
Ε: Και γιατί θα πρέπει να επιβαρυνθεί ο Ολλανδός φορολογούμενος για τις σπουδές σου;
(ακούγονται κι άλλοι θόρυβοι και τελικά απαντάει ο νεαρός): Γιατί στο μέλλον θα μπορέσουμε να προσφέρουμε στην κοινωνία τους και θα τους βοηθήσουμε να την φτιάξουν καλύτερη. 
Αφού είπαν τα ίδια πάνω κάτω κι άλλες δυο-τρεις φορές, η συζήτηση πέρασε στο γιατί βιάζονται. 
Α: Γιατί μπορεί να κλείσουν τα σύνορα. 
Ε: Αν κλείσουν τα σύνορα θα βρεθούν πολλοί σαν εσάς χωρίς δυνατότητα να έρθουν στην Ευρώπη. Σας στενοχωρεί αυτό;
Α: Δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου οι άλλοι. Μόνο η οικογένειά μας μας ενδιαφέρει και κανένας άλλος. 
Κλπ κλπ κλπ. 

Μου φαίνεται ότι η Ελλάδα έχασε δυο εξαιρετικούς πολίτες με αυτούς τους δύο. Δεν βλέπω να έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα προσαρμογής στην ελληνική νοοτροπία: πρώτα η οικογένεια, όλοι άλλοι ας πάνε να πνιγούνε, θέση στο πανεπιστήμιο τώρα γιατί έτσι θέλω, και να με πληρώνει το δημόσιο γιατί το αξίζω. Γιατί τους αφήσαμε να φύγουνε;


----------



## Earion (Oct 26, 2015)

*Τι θα κάνει η Ευρώπη τους μετανάστες της;*

*Θα τους απαγγείλει Σαίξπηρ!*

Refugees and the Bard

* What would Shakespeare do about Europe's migrants? *

By Prospero, September 28th, 2015







FOR months Sir Ian McKellen has been treating various audiences (including Marc Maron, a comedian and podcast host, and the Savannah Film Festival) to a monologue from a minor Elizabethan play entitled “Sir Thomas More”. It was written in the 1590s by two moderately successful playwrights and later revised by several others. It is notable mainly because one of the revisers (the one scholars refer to as “Hand D” in the original manuscript, in the British Library) is believed to have been William Shakespeare. Presuming the attribution is correct, the folio is the only surviving example of text in Shakespeare’s own handwriting. Sir Ian has been reciting it not just because of who wrote it, but because of what he wrote. Hand D’s contribution to "Sir Thomas More" consists of a powerful scene in which More rebukes a xenophobic London crowd for trying to drive out a group of refugees—a strangely apt 16th-century touchstone for Europe's current migrant crisis.

The scene is based on a real historical event, the “Ill May Day” of May 1st 1517. A mob of working-class apprentices had gathered in London’s Cheapside district, planning to burn the houses of the city’s growing immigrant community. Many of these immigrants were political and religious refugees from France, Belgium and Italy. At the time, Thomas More was under-sheriff of London. (He later became Chancellor, and was executed by his erstwhile friend King Henry VIII for his principled resistance to the latter's desire to break with the Catholic church in order to take a new wife.) On Ill May Day the widely respected More was brought in to enforce the sovereign's protection of the foreigners and calm the crowd. In the play, More asks one of the rioters what he hopes to accomplish; the rioter replies “Marry, the removing of the strangers, which cannot choose but much advantage the poor handicrafts of the city.” More responds witheringly.
Grant them removed, and grant that this your noise
Hath chid down all the majesty of England;
Imagine that you see the wretched strangers,
Their babies at their backs and their poor luggage,
Plodding to the ports and coasts for transportation,
And that you sit as kings in your desires,
Authority quite silent by your brawl,
And you in ruff of your opinions clothed;
What had you got? I’ll tell you: you had taught
How insolence and strong hand should prevail,
How order should be quelled; and by this pattern
Not one of you should live an aged man,
For other ruffians, as their fancies wrought,
With self same hand, self reasons, and self right,
Would shark on you, and men like ravenous fishes
Would feed on one another….
Say now the King
Should so much come too short of your great trespass
As but to banish you, whither would you go?
What country, by the nature of your error,
Should give you harbour? Go you to France or Flanders,
To any German province, to Spain or Portugal,
Nay, any where that not adheres to England,
Why, you must needs be strangers: would you be pleased
To find a nation of such barbarous temper,
That, breaking out in hideous violence,
Would not afford you an abode on earth,
Whet their detested knives against your throats,
Spurn you like dogs, and like as if that God
Owed not nor made not you, nor that the claimants elements
Were not all appropriate to your comforts,
But chartered unto them, what would you think
To be thus used? This is the strangers' case;
And this your mountainish inhumanity.

​The description of the refugees here might as well be drawn from today's headlines. One argument for Shakespeare's authorship is the sheer excellence of the verse ("their babies at their backs and their poor luggage", "in ruff of your opinions clothed"). Another is the sophistication of the political analysis. Like nativist movements today, the apprentices in "Sir Thomas More" are driven by a mixture of rational and irrational fears. On the one hand, they worry that an influx of foreigners will drive up the price of food. On the other, they fantasise the strangers will "infect the city with the palsey" by bringing in strange vegetables, such as parsnips and pumpkins. An anti-immigrant populist whipping up the crowd demands: "Shall these enjoy more privilege than we in our own country?" He might be a candidate for UKIP, the Sweden Democrats, France’s National Front or any of Europe’s other anti-immigration parties.

Not all of the material is so up-to-date. Sir Ian pulls the Shakespearian actor's trick of skipping over the bits that make no sense to the modern audience. More's case that the apprentices must respect the sovereign’s grant of asylum to the foreigners rests partly on an appeal to the divine right of kings, an argument that might have been persuasive to a 16th-century crowd but that sounds absurd to a modern one. ("For to the king God hath his office lent of dread, of justice, power and command... what do you, then, rising ‘gainst him that God himself installs, but rise against God?") Yet here too, one can see the Shakespearian dramatic intelligence at work: later in the play, it is More who will "rise ‘gainst him that God himself installs" by opposing the king's will. We are not meant to take the view that kings are God's anointed representatives on earth at face value. The playwright inserts it here to raise the stakes of More’s downfall later on.

Unfortunately the rest of “Sir Thomas More” is not remotely as good as the part attributed to Shakespeare. (A sequence in which More’s friend Erasmus, the Dutch reformist theologian, drops in for a visit goes nowhere, like a pointless celebrity appearance in a bad biopic.) The Ill May Day scenes seem to be, as one scholar put it, a star turn by a script doctor brought in to spiff up a crucial section in a troubled script.

But right now these scenes are particularly compelling. Europe in Shakespeare's time similarly teemed with migrants fleeing wars of national liberation, dynastic oppression and religious and ideological persecution. The Wars of Religion (1562-1598) convulsed France, with atrocities such as the St Bartholomew's Day Massacre sending thousands of Protestant Huguenots fleeing abroad. The savage Dutch war for independence from Spain (1568-1618) drove an estimated half a million Flemish refugees northwards, doubling the population of what is now the Netherlands. Shakespeare depicts political refugees sympathetically elsewhere too, in "As You Like It" and "The Tempest" (a play to which Prospero is partial for obvious reasons). But none of those plays contains such a ringing patriotic statement of the duty to welcome asylum seekers.

Many in today's Britain worry that taking in immigrants threatens the national identity. No one played a greater role in creating that identity than Shakespeare: in the political language of his plays, one can feel the English people transforming themselves from the feudal subjects of a late-medieval kingdom into the citizenry of one of the world's first nation-states. It is striking that here, right at the birth of modern Britain, the question of refugees should become so central, and that Shakespeare seems to have made such a strong case that "the majesty of England" depends not on keeping them out, but on taking them in.

The Economist


----------



## rogne (Oct 26, 2015)

Κάλλιο ν' απαγγέλλουν οι μετανάστες Σαίξπηρ στους Ευρωπαίους, μπας και ξεστραβωθούν (οι Ευρωπαίοι), γιατί με τα σχέδια που κατεβάζουν (οι Ευρωπαίοι πάντα) τη βάψαμε όλοι (μετανάστες κι Ευρωπαίοι)...


----------



## rogne (Oct 26, 2015)

Και να συμπληρώσω ότι θα έδινα πολλά... :upz: για μια μετάφραση του εξαίρετου αποσπάσματος αποπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2015)

Είχα πλήρη άγνοια και ήδη μελετώ αυτό το βιβλίο:
_Shakespeare's Hand in the Play of Sir Thomas More_
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shakespeares-Thomas-Cambridge-Library-Collection/dp/1108015352/

Μετάφραση του εξαίρετου αποσπάσματος... αρκεί να μην οφείλει και η μετάφραση να είναι εξαίρετη. Γιά να δούμε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2015)

The concluding portion of Ian McKellen's speech at the Cambridge Union Society, 31 January 2011.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2015)

Έκανα μια πρώτη μετάφραση, μια προσπάθεια να αποδώσω το νόημα, χωρίς ιδιαίτερα ποιητικά κεντήματα. Όποιος έχει όρεξη να το πειράξει περισσότερο, να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα χαρεί κι ο Σέξπιρ και ο Ρώτας. Αν κάποιες αποδόσεις σάς φανούν περίεργες, τις βάσισα σε σημειώσεις που βρήκα σε αυτή την έκδοση του θεατρικού έργου.




Grant them removed, and grant that this your noise | Έστω ότι τους διώχνετε, έστω ότι ο ντόρος που κάνετε
Hath chid down all the majesty of England; | εξουδετερώνει την εξουσία του κράτους της Αγγλίας.
Imagine that you see the wretched strangers, | Φανταστείτε πως βλέπετε τους δόλιους τους ξένους,
Their babies at their backs and their poor luggage, | να κουβαλούν τα μωρά τους και τα φτωχικά τους μπαγκάζια,
Plodding to the ports and coasts for transportation, | και να σέρνονται σε λιμάνια και ακτές να βρουν μέσο μεταφοράς,
And that you sit as kings in your desires, | ενώ εσείς κάθεστε θρονιασμένοι στις επιθυμίες σας σα βασιλιάδες,
Authority quite silent by your brawl, | με τις αρχές της χώρας φιμωμένες από τις διαμαρτυρίες σας,
And you in ruff of your opinions clothed; | και την αφεντιά σας ασφαλή στη θαλπωρή της άποψής σας.
What had you got? I’ll tell you: you had taught | Τι καταφέρατε; Να σας πω εγώ: δείξατε
How insolence and strong hand should prevail, | πώς θα πρέπει να υπερισχύουν το θράσος και η βία,
How order should be quelled; and by this pattern | πώς να καταλύεται η έννομη τάξη. Μόνο που με αυτή τη συνταγή
Not one of you should live an aged man, | ούτε ένας από εσάς δεν θα πρέπει να πολυχρονίσει,
For other ruffians, as their fancies wrought, | καθώς άλλα καθάρματα, καταπώς τους κάνει κέφι,
With self same hand, self reasons, and self right, | με τον ίδιο τρόπο, για τους δικούς λόγους και έτσι θέλω,
Would shark on you, and men like ravenous fishes | θα σας κάνουν μια χαψιά, και οι άνθρωποι σαν αχόρταγα ψάρια
Would feed on one another…. | θα γίνονται ο ένας τροφή για τον άλλο...
Say now the King | Έστω τώρα ότι ο βασιλιάς
Should so much come too short of your great trespass | δεν σας τιμωρεί όπως σας πρέπει για τη μεγάλη σας ανομία
As but to banish you, whither would you go? | αλλά σας εξορίζει μόνο. Πού θα πάτε;
What country, by the nature of your error, | Ποια χώρα, αν κρίνει το κακό που κάνατε,
Should give you harbour? Go you to France or Flanders, | θα σας ανοίξει τις πόρτες της; Είτε πάτε στη Γαλλία ή τη Φλάνδρα,
To any German province, to Spain or Portugal, | ή όποια γερμανική επαρχία, στην Ισπανία ή την Πορτογαλία
Nay, any where that not adheres to England, | —ή σε όποιο άλλο μέρος όπου τα ήθη είναι άλλα απ’ της Αγγλίας—
Why, you must needs be strangers: would you be pleased | δεν θα είστε παρά ξένοι: θα θέλατε άραγε
To find a nation of such barbarous temper, | να πέσετε σ’ ένα έθνος τόσο βάρβαρο,
That, breaking out in hideous violence, | που, αφού ξεσπάσει σε άγρια βία,
Would not afford you an abode on earth, | θα αρνηθεί να σας δώσει μέρος να μείνετε,
Whet their detested knives against your throats, | μόνο θα ακονίζει τα μαχαίρια του μίσους στο λαιμό σας,
Spurn you like dogs, and like as if that God | θα σας αποδιώχνει σαν να ’στε σκυλιά, σαν να μην είστε
Owed not nor made not you, nor that the elements | τέκνα και πλάσματα του Θεού, ή λες και η φύση
Were not all appropriate to your comforts, | δεν είχε τίποτα να γλυκάνει τις ανάγκες σας,
But chartered unto them, what would you think | λες και τους ανήκε αποκλειστικά. Τι θα λέγατε
To be thus used? This is the strangers' case; | αν έτσι σας μεταχειρίζονταν; Αυτή είναι η περίπτωση των ξένων,
And this your mountainish inhumanity. | κι αυτή η τερατώδης απανθρωπιά σας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2015)

Ευχ, Νίκελ!


----------



## rogne (Oct 27, 2015)

Πολλά :upz::upz::upz::upz::upz::upz:, κατά τα υπεσχημένα!


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2015)

Στο κλίμα της ποίησης της προσφυγιάς, ένα σύγχρονο ποίημα, το _Home_ της Warsan Shine, από εδώ, με καλή μετάφραση της Ρηγούλας Γεωργιάδου από τον τοίχο της στο Facebook. Κάποια στιγμή θα τα αυτονομήσουμε και θα τα βγάλουμε από τα Πολιτικά.




*Home*
|
*Πατρίδα*

by Warsan Shire | Της Warsan Shire
| 
no one leaves home unless | Κανείς δεν φεύγει από τον τόπο του εκτός
home is the mouth of a shark | αν ο τόπος του είναι στόμα καρχαρία
you only run for the border | τρέχεις για τα σύνορα
when you see the whole city running as well | μόνο όταν βλέπεις κι όλη την πόλη σου να τρέχει κατά ’κεί
| 
your neighbors running faster than you | τους γείτονές σου να τρέχουν πιο γρήγορα από σένα
breath bloody in their throats | με τη ματωμένη ανάσα στο λαρύγγι
the boy you went to school with | όταν εκείνος ο συμμαθητής
who kissed you dizzy behind the old tin factory | που σου ’χε φέρει ζάλη με τα φιλιά του πίσω από το παλιό κονσερβοποιείο
is holding a gun bigger than his body | τώρα κρατάει ένα όπλο πιο μεγάλο από το μπόι του
you only leave home | φεύγεις απ’ τον τόπο σου
when home won’t let you stay. | όταν ο τόπος σου δεν σ’ αφήνει πια να μείνεις.
| 
no one leaves home unless home chases you | κανείς δεν φεύγει από τον τόπο του εκτός αν ο τόπος σε κυνηγάει
fire under feet | φωτιά κάτω από τα πόδια σου
hot blood in your belly | αίμα καυτό στην κοιλιά σου
it’s not something you ever thought of doing | ποτέ δεν σου ‘χε περάσει καν απ’ το μυαλό
until the blade burnt threats into | ως τη στιγμή που το λεπίδι σταμπάρισε με φωτιά τις απειλές
your neck | στο σβέρκο σου
and even then you carried the anthem under | αλλά ακόμα τότε συνέχισες να ψέλνεις τον εθνικό ύμνο
your breath | μέσ’ από τα δόντια σου
only tearing up your passport in an airport toilets | μόνο καθώς έσκιζες το διαβατήριο στις τουαλέτες του αεροδρομίου
sobbing as each mouthful of paper | κλαίγοντας με λυγμούς κάθε που δάγκωνες το χαρτί
made it clear that you wouldn’t be going back. | κατάλαβες πια πέρα από κάθε αμφιβολία ότι δεν θα ξαναγυρνούσες ποτέ.
| 
you have to understand, | πρέπει να καταλάβετε
that no one puts their children in a boat | ότι κανείς δεν βάζει τα παιδιά του σε μια βάρκα
unless the water is safer than the land | εκτός αν το νερό είναι πιο σίγουρο απ’ τη στεριά
no one burns their palms | κανείς δεν καίει τις παλάμες του
under trains | κρεμασμένος κάτω από τρένα
beneath carriages | κάτω από καρότσες αμαξιών
no one spends days and nights in the stomach of a truck | κανείς δεν περνάει μέρες και νύχτες μέσα στο στομάχι ενός φορτηγού
feeding on newspaper unless the miles travelled | τρώγοντας εφημερίδες εκτός αν τα μίλια που γράφει
means something more than journey. | δεν είναι ένα απλό ταξίδι
no one crawls under fences | κανείς δεν σέρνεται κάτω από φράχτες
no one wants to be beaten | κανείς δεν θέλει να τον χτυπούν
pitied | να τον οικτίρουν
| 
no one chooses refugee camps | κανείς δεν διαλέγει τα στρατόπεδα των προσφύγων
or strip searches where your | ή να τον γδύνουν για σωματική έρευνα, και μετά
body is left aching | να νιώθει ακόμα τον πόνο στο κορμί του
or prison, | ή τη φυλακή
because prison is safer | επειδή η φυλακή είναι πιο ασφαλής
than a city of fire | από μια πόλη που καίγεται
and one prison guard | και ένας δεσμοφύλακας 
in the night | τη νύχτα
is better than a truckload | είναι προτιμότερος από ένα φορτηγό
of men who look like your father | γεμάτο άντρες που μοιάζουν στον πατέρα σου
no one could take it | κανείς δεν θα μπορούσε να τ’ αντέξει
no one could stomach it | κανείς δεν θα μπορούσε να το καταπιεί
no one skin would be tough enough | κανενός το πετσί δεν είναι τόσο σκληρό
| 
the | κι όλα αυτά τα
go home blacks | Μαύροι γυρίστε στις πατρίδες σας
refugees | πρόσφυγες
dirty immigrants | βρωμιάρηδες μετανάστες
asylum seekers | εσείς που ζητάτε άσυλο
sucking our country dry | εσείς που απομυζάτε την πατρίδα μας
niggers with their hands out | νέγροι με το χέρι απλωμένο
they smell strange | μυρίζουν παράξενα
savage | απολίτιστοι
messed up their country and now they want | κατάστρεψαν τη χώρα τους και τώρα θέλουν
to mess ours up | να καταστρέψουν και τη δική μας
how do the words | πώς γίνεται και τα λόγια
the dirty looks | τα βλέμματα του μίσους
roll off your backs | να μη σας αγγίζουν
maybe because the blow is softer | ίσως επειδή το χτύπημά τους είναι πιο μαλακό
than a limb torn off | από το να σου ξεσκίζουν το κορμί
| 
or the words are more tender | ή οι λέξεις είναι πιο τρυφερές
than fourteen men between | από δεκατέσσερις άντρες ανάμεσα
your legs | στα σκέλια σου
or the insults are easier | ή τις προσβολές είναι πιο εύκολο
to swallow | να τις καταπιείς
than rubble | από τα χαλάσματα
than bone | από τα κόκαλα
than your child body | από το κομματιασμένο 
in pieces. | κορμί του παιδιού σου
i want to go home, | θέλω να γυρίσω στον τόπο μου
but home is the mouth of a shark | όμως ο τόπος μου είναι το στόμα ενός καρχαρία
home is the barrel of the gun | ο τόπος μου είναι ο μύλος ενός πιστολιού
and no one would leave home | και κανείς δεν φεύγει από τον τόπο του
unless home chased you to the shore | εκτός αν ο τόπος σου σε καταδιώκει μέχρι την ακτή
unless home told you | εκτός αν ο τόπος σου σου λέει
to quicken your legs | να πάρεις τα πόδια σου, να τσακιστείς να φύγεις
leave your clothes behind | ν’ αφήσεις τα ρούχα σου πίσω
crawl through the desert | να περάσεις έρποντας την έρημο
wade through the oceans | να διασχίσεις κολυμπώντας τον ωκεανό
drown | να πνιγείς
save | να σωθείς
be hunger | να πεινάσεις
beg | να ζητιανέψεις
forget pride | να ξεχάσεις την περηφάνια
your survival is more important | η επιβίωσή σου είναι πιο σημαντική
| 
no one leaves home until home is a sweaty voice in your ear | κανείς δεν αφήνει τον τόπο του εκτός αν ο τόπος είναι μια ιδρωμένη φωνή στ’ αυτί σου
saying— | που σου λέει —
leave, | φύγε,
run away from me now | τρέχα να ξεφύγεις από μένα
i dont know what i’ve become | γιατί δεν ξέρω τι έχω καταντήσει
but i know that anywhere | ξέρω όμως πως οπουδήποτε αλλού
is safer than here | είναι πιο σίγουρα από ’δώ.


----------



## Earion (Oct 31, 2015)

Benedict Cumberbatch giving a speech for refugees from Syria after Hamlet 






Benedict Cumberbatch's speech at the end of Hamlet at the Barbican Centre on Monday, 12 October 2015. He is asking for donations for Save the Children and their projects to help Syrian refugees.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2015)

Earion said:


> Benedict Cumberbatch giving a speech for refugees from Syria after Hamlet


Το είδε το κοινό σε όλο τον κόσμο, σε όλες τις αίθουσες όπου προβλήθηκε και αναμεταδόθηκε η παράσταση του θεάτρου Μπάρμπικαν.


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2015)

Διαβάζω για το πλαστό συριακό διαβατήριο που βρέθηκε στο Σταντ ντε Φρανς, μαζί με αιγυπτιακό διαβατήριο (για το οποίο δεν έχω διαβάσει τιποτ'άλλο) και το πώς ο κάτοχός του πιστοποιήθηκε σαν πρόσφυγας στην Ελλάδα και σε δυο άλλες χώρες και αναρωτιέμαι αν τελικά κάνει τη δουλειά του κανένας σε αυτή τη χώρα (τις άλλες δύο τις αφήνω να τις κρίνουν οι πολίτες τους) ή αν με τη δικαιολογία του φόρτου εργασίας (και του χαμηλού μισθού) ο υπάλληλος απλά έβαζε σφραγίδες χωρίς να κοιτάζει. 

Αυτά πέρα από το γρίφο του τί σημαίνουν τα διαβατήρια και γιατί τα τοποθέτησαν εκεί που βρέθηκαν αυτοί που τα τοποθέτησαν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2015)

Μια χαρά έκανε ο υπάλληλος τη δουλειά του. Πήρε αποτυπώματα και αντίγραφο, τι άλλο να κάνει; Και στο Σαρλ ντε Γκολ να προσγειωνόταν, το ίδιο θα γινόταν εφόσον δεν ήταν περασμένος σε κάποια βάση υπόπτων. Δεν υπάρχει μηχανισμός χορήγησης βίζας Σένγκεν στη Συρία, δεν υπάρχει παγκόσμια βάση μη έγκυρων συριακών διαβατηρίων για αντιπαραβολή. Το ενδιαφέρον είναι όμως ότι το διαβατήριο πέρασε, λέει, από Φυρομία και Σερβία (μη σενγκενικές χώρες) όπου επίσης τσεκαρίστηκε και μετά προφανώς κινήθηκε χαλαρά στη Μεσευρώπη με βάση την απλή σφραγίδα «παράνομης» εισόδου στη σενγκενική Ελλάδα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2015)

Περιμένει κανείς ότι θα στέλνουν άτομα που ξέρουν ότι είναι σεσημασμένα ή καταζητούνται;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2015)

Δόκτωρ, δεν υπάρχουν μηχανήματα που ελέγχουν αν ένα διαβατήριο είναι πλαστό ή όχι; Αφού πια τα διαβατήρια πρέπει να συμμορφώνονται με σαφείς κανόνες.


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2015)

Διαβάζω ότι το διαβατήριο ήταν εμφανώς πλαστό γιατί η φωτογραφία του δεν ταίριαζε με την ενσωματωμένη φωτογραφία (που φαίνεται στο μηχάνημα) και ότι είχε και μερικά άλλα χαρακτηριστικά που το έκαναν εμφανώς πλαστό, τα οποία δεν έπιασα. Αυτό με τη φωτογραφία αν αληθεύει είναι αρκετά μεγάλο πρόβλημα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2015)

Και κλασσικά, εδώ ισχύει νομίζω αυτό που διάβαζα στη Γκάρντιαν ότι σχολίασε Σύρος: γιατι να περπατήσουμε τόσο δρομο και να μη μας έδιναν από την αρχή βίζα να ερχόμασταν κανονικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2015)

Τι να πω; Φαίνεται ότι ο τύπος ανατινάχτηκε στον αέρα, αλλά το πρόσωπό του και το διαβατήριό του ήταν άθικτο, για σωστή αντιπαραβολή. Επίσης, είναι προφανές ότι πέρασε στη Λέρο σενιαρισμένος, ξυρισμένος κλπ, αλλά και ότι κάτι συνέβη με τη φωτογραφία και ο κομιστής του διαβατηρίου τής έμοιαζε και στα Σκόπια, και στη Σερβία όπου τον ξανατσεκάρανε.

Πολλές ερμηνείες έχω διαβάσει γι' αυτό το διαβατήριο και την παρουσία του εκεί. Όλες έχουν τεράστιες λογικές τρύπες.

Όσο για το εύλογο ερώτημα του Σύριου πρόσφυγα, πού να τους δώσουν τις βίζες, τις κανονικές; Στη Δαμασκό, στο Κομπανί ή στη Ράκα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Δόκτωρ, δεν υπάρχουν μηχανήματα που ελέγχουν αν ένα διαβατήριο είναι πλαστό ή όχι; Αφού πια τα διαβατήρια πρέπει να συμμορφώνονται με σαφείς κανόνες.



Τα μηχανήματα ελέγχουν (α) με βάση τυπογραφικά στοιχεία και (β) αντιπαραβάλλοντας με βάσεις δεδομένων. Αν τα τυπογραφικά στοιχεία είναι εντάξει (και διάβασα ότι π.χ. π ISIS διαθέτει τυπογραφείο εκτύπωσης νόμιμων διαβατηρίων που έχει πέσει στα χέρια του) πρέπει να γίνει αντιπαραβολή με νόμιμα δεδομένα (κάπου διάβασα ότι αμερικανικές υπηρεσίες δήλωσαν ότι τέτοιο διαβατήριο δεν μπορεί να είναι έγκυρο· προφανώς διαθέτουν κάποια στοιχεία ελέγχου). Υ.Κ.Σ. αυτή η διαδικασία γίνεται με χρονική άνεση, με εξέταση της αίτησης για βίζα Σένγκεν και την αντιπαραβολή με διάφορες βάσεις δεδομένων. Στην τωρινή Λέρο, πώς θα γινόταν αυτό; Υποθέτω ότι το σχέδιο είναι να γίνεται στα μελλοντικά hotspots.


----------



## rogne (Nov 16, 2015)

«Σε αυτό το στάδιο, μολονότι η αυθεντικότητα του διαβατηρίου στο όνομα Ahmad Al Mohammad, γεννηθέντα στις 10 Σεπτεμβρίου 1990 στην Ιντλίμπ, στη Συρία, χρειάζεται να επαληθευτεί, υπάρχουν ομοιότητες ανάμεσα στα δακτυλικά αποτυπώματα του καμικάζι και αυτών [sic, ενν. "αυτά"] που ελήφθησαν κατά τη διάρκεια ελέγχου στην Ελλάδα τον Οκτώβριο», διαβάζω εδώ ότι ανακοινώθηκε από το Παρίσι.

Πώς, τώρα, ενώ δεν έχουν επαληθευτεί ακόμα τέτοια πράγματα, έχει ήδη "ταυτοποιηθεί" (στη... Συρία) ο εγκέφαλος των επιθέσεων, εμένα μου διαφεύγει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2015)

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι πρόκειται *και* για μάχη μυστικών υπηρεσιών *και* για μάχη δημοσίων εικόνων σε πολλά και διάφορα επίπεδα. Μάλλον είναι απολύτως συμπτωματικό, αλλά οι επιθέσεις στο Παρίσι εξαφάνισαν π.χ.από τις οθόνες των τηλεοράσεων τις αμερικανικές θριαμβολογίες για την πιθανότατα επιτυχημένη επίθεση εναντίον του νταεσιστή {έτσι θα τους λέμε, λοιπόν;} μεγαλοεκτελεστή «Τζιχάντι Τζον».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2015)

_Λέσβος - Οι βοηθοί των ναυαγών_, πρόσφατο ντοκιμαντέρ της γερμανικής τηλεόρασης (διαθέσιμο έως 12/11/2016)


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2015)

Σχετικά με την παρουσία των διαβατηρίων: βρέθηκαν δύο διαβατήρια, απ’ όσα βλέπω, το ένα, αιγυπτιακό, ανήκε σε τραυματία της επίθεσης, ο οποίος το είχε επάνω του και προφανώς στον πανικό το έχασε. Τον βρήκαν, είναι αυθεντικό, ο άνθρωπος δεν θεωρείται ύποπτος. Το άλλο ακόμα, απ’ όσο βλέπω, δεν έχει εξακριβωθεί 100% αν ανήκε σε κάποιον βομβιστή και το νεότερο είναι ότι στη Σερβία κρατείται πρόσφυγας κάτοχος διαβατηρίου με τα ίδια ακριβώς στοιχεία, εκτός από τη φωτογραφία (Ξύπνησαν οι υπάλληλοι στη Σερβία). Που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον το διαβατήριο αυτό κυκλοφορεί σε πολλά αντίτυπα και ο καθένας βάζει τη φωτογραφία που θέλει. Και, υποθέτοντας ότι και ο κρατούμενος στη Σερβία πέρασε από Ελλάδα, δεν καταγράφονται ηλεκτρονικά οι πρόσφυγες; Πόσες φορές πρέπει να περάσει διαβατήριο με τα ίδια στοιχεία μέχρι να καταλάβουμε ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά; 

ΥΓ Δόκτορα, αυτός που το έλεγε ήταν μάλλον από τους Σύρους που εργάζονταν στη Σ. Αραβία και ήθελε να πάει Ευρώπη ή από τους Σύρους που έμεναν σε στρατόπεοδα προσφύγων στην Τουρκία. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις οι αιτήσεις και η επεξεργασία τους θα μπορούσε να γίνει στις πρεσβείες των χωρών αυτών ή, στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, με την αποστολή υπαλλήλων της κάθε πρεσβείας στα στρατόπεδα. Τρόποι υπάρχουν. 

YΓ2 Ως προς τις πιθανότητες να υπήρχαν πρόσφατοι πρόσφυγες μεταξύ των τρομοκρατών, τις θεωρώ λίγες γιατί, για να οργανωθεί μια τέτοια επιχείρηση, χρειάζεται καλή γνώση της πόλης, που σημαίνει ότι χρειάζονται κυρίως ντόπιοι, οπότε μόνο βοηθητικα, τελευταία στιγμή μπορεί να προστέθηκε κανένας άρτι αφιχθείς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2015)

Μερικά γενικά περί διαβατηρίων (πρόταγκον)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2015)

*Κιβώτιο 98: γιατί «αυτό είναι άνθρωπος»*
Μαρία Τοπάλη, _Καθημερινή_

Την Παρασκευή το μεσημέρι, λίγες ώρες πριν την τρομοκρατική επίθεση στο Παρίσι, παραδώσαμε στη «Γενική Ταχυδρομική» το 97ο κιβώτιο με βοήθεια για τους πρόσφυγες. Από το τέλος Αυγούστου, επιστρέφοντας σιγά-σιγά από τις άδειές μας και καθώς άνοιγαν τα σχολεία, αρχίσαμε να συγκεντρώνουμε στα σπίτια και στον χώρο της δουλειάς μας (εργάζομαι στο ΕΚΚΕ), υλικό βοήθειας για τους πρόσφυγες. Ένα σωρό φίλοι αλλά και συγγενείς και συμμαθητές των παιδιών μας συνέβαλαν και συμβάλλουν στη συλλογή υλικού και χρημάτων για τις αποστολές. Πολύ ενεργά συνέπραξε, για παράδειγμα, το Τμήμα Πολιτικής Επιστήμης και Δημόσιας Διοίκησης του ΕΚΠΑ. Στην αρχή με τα ΕΛΤΑ και τώρα πλέον μέσω της «Γενικής Ταχυδρομικής», που αναλαμβάνει δωρεάν την αποστολή, επικοινωνώντας μέσα από το πολύτιμο για αυτή τη δουλειά facebook, παρακολουθούμε, όσο το επιτρέπει ο χρόνος, τις ανάγκες των οργανώσεων στη Λέσβο, στο Κιλκίς/Ειδομένη, στη Χίο, στην Κω και προσπαθούμε να ανταποκριθούμε. Στην πορεία, μάλιστα, ο Σύλλογος των Εργαζομένων του ΕΚΚΕ αποφάσισε να υποστηρίξει οικονομικά την προσπάθεια. Αφιερώνοντας λίγα λεπτά τη μέρα ή κάθε 2-3 μέρες ή άπαξ της εβδομάδας αρκετοί συνάδελφοι εγκαταστήσαμε μιαν αδιάλειπτη αλυσίδα αποστολής υλικού.

Κάπως έτσι κύλησαν οι βδομάδες από τον Αύγουστο μέχρι τώρα, μέχρι τη στιγμή που έγινε το μακελειό στο Παρίσι.

Και τώρα; αναρωτιούνται ίσως πολλοί, έχοντας ενημερωθεί στο μεταξύ και για την ταυτοποίηση του τρομοκράτη που πέρασε μέσω της Λέρου με το όνομα Ahmad Almohammad. Άραγε οι εθελοντές στα νησιά να νιώθουν διαφορετικά λίγες ώρες μετά την ταυτοποίηση, την ώρα που αγκαλιάζουν έναν παγωμένο από τη θάλασσα, την ώρα που τον τυλίγουν με κουβέρτα, την ώρα που του προσφέρουν ένα πιάτο φαγητό ή ένα ζευγάρι στεγνά παπούτσια; Διασώζουν άραγε έναν υποψήφιο δολοφόνο; Τη γυναίκα του; Το παιδί του;

Θα γυρίσω, για λίγες μόνο φράσεις, τον διακόπτη σε μια προσωπική ιστορία (αυτό δεν είναι πάντοτε καλή ιδέα, μερικές φορές όμως η υπόθεση ανάγεται εκεί, στον στοιχειώδη εαυτό και τις ιστορίες του). Η δική μου κινητοποίηση στο θέμα των προσφύγων έχει βιωματική βάση. Ως μη θρησκευόμενη, είναι το κερί που ανάβω στη μνήμη των προγόνων μου από τη μητρική πλευρά, προσφύγων από τον ορεινό Πόντο. Η ιστορία τους είναι από τις πλέον βίαιες και αιματοβαμμένες: μπορεί κανείς να ισχυριστεί, χωρίς καμία δόση υπερβολής, ότι προέρχομαι από τυπικούς «επιζώντες». Μελετώντας ξανά και ξανά τις ιστορίες τους, συνδυάζοντας ό,τι σώθηκε στα δικά μου αυτιά με τις γραπτές πηγές, πιθανολογώ ότι ανάμεσα στους διασωθέντες από την μακρινή πατρίδα των προγόνων μας υπήρξαν και άνθρωποι σκληρότατοι, ίσως ακόμα και εγκληματίες. Οι πλέον αδίστακτοι είχαν, άλλωστε, ανέκαθεν περισσότερες πιθανότητες από τους άλλους να επιβιώσουν σε ακραίες συνθήκες εξόντωσης (μάχες, πογκρόμ, εξορία, πείνα, βία, τύφο, τάγματα αναγκαστικής εργασίας.) Ανάλογες μαρτυρίες συναντάμε και στις ιστορίες των Στρατοπέδων Συγκέντρωσης. Μήπως δεν είναι αυτή μια σταθερή υπόνοια που βαραίνει πάνω σε μέρος των Επιζώντων; Ότι υπήρξαν δηλαδή αυτοί οι ίδιοι, δευτερογενώς ίσως αλλά πάντως υπήρξαν, εκδοχές «θυτών» σε βάρος όσων δεν γλίτωσαν; Και δεν μπορούμε, άραγε, να υποθέσουμε ότι κάποιοι από αυτούς συνέχισαν εξίσου σκληρά και βίαια τη ζωή τους στον μετέπειτα βίο τους; Θα έπρεπε ο γιατρός που έσωζε πρόσφυγες από τα -ελληνικά πλέον- στρατόπεδα εξόντωσης των άθλιων συνθηκών στα ανατολικά προάστια της Θεσσαλονίκης ή η νοσοκόμα του Ερυθρού Σταυρού να θέτουν στον εαυτό τους παρόμοια ερωτήματα; Θα έπρεπε οι οργανώσεις βοήθειας στους επιζώντες της Σοά να αναρωτηθούν, αντιμέτωποι με τους αποσκελετωμένους του Άουσβιτς, ποιο ρόλο έπαιξε στο στρατόπεδο ο κάθε επιζών και τι σχέδια είχε για το μέλλον;

Η ιστορία, όπως πάντα, μας δίνει μια εξαιρετική βάση για να σκεφτούμε και να διατυπώσουμε ερωτήματα. Δεν μας δίνει απαντήσεις: αυτές είναι ζήτημα της τωρινής επιλογής μας. Τι επιτάσσει για τον καθένα η επιλογή αυτή είναι ζήτημα ιδεολογίας, ηθικής συγκρότησης, συναισθήματος και ιδιοσυγκρασίας. Είναι, όμως, σε συλλογικό επίπεδο, πρωτίστως ζήτημα πολιτισμού. Το θεμελιώδες ερώτημα το έχει θέσει το βιβλίο του Πρίμο Λέβι: «Εάν αυτό είναι άνθρωπος». Οφείλουμε να αποδεικνύουμε κάθε στιγμή ότι ναι, είναι άνθρωπος. Είμαστε δέσμιοι- του πολιτισμού μας: βοηθάμε τους πρόσφυγες, παντού, με κάθε τρόπο, γιατί αυτή οφείλει να είναι η απάντηση του δυτικού ανθρώπου στη βαρβαρότητα με την οποία έρχεται, μέσω των προσφύγων, αντιμέτωπος: τη βαρβαρότητα του ISIS, από την οποία προσπαθούν απεγνωσμένα να ξεφύγουν, όπως λίγα χρόνια πριν επιχειρούσαν να ξεφύγουν από τους Ταλιμπάν. Η ασφαλής, νόμιμα ελεγχόμενη είσοδός τους στην Ευρώπη γίνεται μάλιστα ακόμη πιο επιτακτική μετά το χτύπημα στο Παρίσι, καθώς καθίσταται φανερό ότι η αναμπουμπούλα δεν επιτρέπει τον καλύτερο δυνατό έλεγχο. Η ταυτοποίηση στις πρόχειρες συνθήκες της Λέρου (και της κάθε Λέρου) δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τους όρους στα πολύ καλύτερα ελεγχόμενα και φυλασσόμενα αεροδρόμια αλλά και τα οργανωμένα συνοριακά φυλάκια. Με τις σκέψεις αυτές, σπεύδω να πακετάρω χαρτί υγείας και νουνού για το πακέτο νούμερο 98 και αθλητικά παπούτσια για το πακέτο νούμερο 99.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μερικά γενικά περί διαβατηρίων (πρόταγκον)



Ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο, αλλά αυτό που λέει για τα καλάσνικοφ στο τέλος μου φαίνεται απίθανο, γιατί αυτά τα όπλα κυκλοφορούν κρυφά σε όλη την Ευρώπη και οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να αγοράσει, άμα τον ενδιαφέρει κάτι, δεν χρειάζεται να το φέρει από το Ιράκ, π.χ. Και λόγω του εκτεταμένου εμπορίου τους οι σειριακοί αριθμοί θα έχουν μπερδευτεί, όπως μπερδεύονται τα χαρτονομίσματα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2015)

Ψύχραιμες κουβέντες από τον Τζον Όλιβερ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2015)

Ψύχραιμες για το κυρίως κοινό του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2015)

*Guardian photographer of the year 2015: Yannis Behrakis*

Από *εδώ*:






One day I was photographing a raft when I noticed movement in the water. I thought someone had jumped overboard. I focused using a long lens – then saw a fin. A dolphin jumped almost in front of the raft. It was a truly magical moment. It was as if the dolphin was showing the way and welcoming the people

_Yannis Behrakis_





_Amoun, 70, a Palestinian refugee who lived in Aleppo in Syria, rests on a beach after arriving from Turkey on a dinghy with 40 others_

I was on a beach in Kos waiting for the rafts to arrive ... then I saw an older lady on the beach with the flicker of a smile on her face. She looked very calm and comfortable. I stayed a few metres away and shot some frames as the morning sun illuminated her face. I decided to approach and offer her a small sweet – a gesture of Greek hospitality. I kneeled before her and held out the sweet, saying good morning in Arabic. She seemed lost, but her gentle face still had a beautiful smile. She reached upwards with her hand and then I realised she was blind. I was overwhelmed by emotion. We exchanged some pleasantries in English and Arabic then she took the sweet, gave me a warm handshake with both hands and thanked me. Her family was watching, some smiling, some with tears of joy running down their faces. This was one of my best mornings of the year.

_Yannis Behrakis_


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2015)

Τον Μάντι Πατίνκιν τον είχα λατρέψει όταν εγκατέλειψε τον καλοπληρωμένο ρόλο του στη σειρά Criminal Minds επειδή δεν άντεχε την ακραία βία της. Η πρωτοβουλία του στην υπόθεση των προσφύγων αξίζει την προσοχή μας. Ας σημειωθεί ότι η καταγωγή του είναι εβραϊκή.

Ανεβάζω το φιλμάκι του από τη Λέσβο και από τη συνέντευξή του στο Late Show του Κολμπέρ. Με την ευκαιρία, λέει και μερικά για το τελευταίο φετινό επεισόδιο του Homeland, οπότε: Spoiler Warning!


----------



## Earion (Jan 2, 2016)

*Καλοδεχούμενοι πρόσφυγες

του Αρίστου Δοξιάδη*

Ο κίνδυνος να μείνουν εγκλωβισμένοι στην Ελλάδα εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες πρόσφυγες και μετανάστες εύλογα κυριαρχεί στις ειδήσεις και στη σκέψη των πολιτικών. Σε αντίθεση με τους διερχόμενους, οι εγκλωβισμένοι, αν είναι πολλοί και απελπισμένοι, θα γίνουν σοβαρό πρόβλημα για την κοινωνία που τους δέχεται, καθώς παραμένουν χωρίς να επιδιώκουν χτίσουν μια νέα ζωή, και η κοινωνία δεν επενδύει για να τους ενσωματώσει.

Υπάρχουν όμως και οι πρόσφυγες που δεν είναι εγκλωβισμένοι, ούτε διερχόμενοι. Είναι όσοι αποφασίζουν να εγκατασταθούν στην Ελλάδα, να βρουν δουλειά και να στείλουν τα παιδιά στο ελληνικό σχολείο. Για αυτούς δεν γίνεται συζήτηση, ίσως επειδή είναι λίγοι, κι ίσως επειδή οι πολιτικοί δεν τολμούν να θίξουν το ζήτημα γιατί φοβούνται τους ψηφοφόρους. Έχουμε όμως αναλάβει την υποχρέωση έναντι των εταίρων στην ΕΕ να δεχτούμε για εγκατάσταση 50.000 πρόσφυγες. Πρέπει να το κάνουμε όσο καλύτερα μπορούμε. Και ακόμα καλύτερα, να το δούμε ως ευκαιρία.

Πολλοί Ελληνες θα αντιδράσουν στην προοπτική να έρθουν στην περιοχή τους ξένοι φτωχοί, αλλόθρησκοι, με παράξενους τρόπους. Θα φοβηθούν την ξένη γλώσσα μέσα στο σχολείο, το κρυφό τζαμί σε κάποια αποθήκη, ίσως τη ζητιανιά, ίσως και το έγκλημα. Θα πουν ακόμα ότι με ένα εκατομμύριο άνεργους δεν μπορούμε να δώσουμε δουλειά σε ξένους, και με ένα πτωχευμένο κράτος δεν μπορούμε να τους δίνουμε επιδόματα. Κατανοητοί οι φόβοι, αλλά μπορούμε να αποτρέψουμε τους κινδύνους. Κατανοητές και οι οικονομικές ενστάσεις, αλλά είναι λάθεμενες.

Ας αναλογιστούμε την ιστορία μετά το 1990. Είχαμε εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες μετανάστες από την Αλβανία όπου μόλις είχε καταρρεύσει το καθεστώς του Χότζα, και έφταναν στην Ελλάδα χωρίς καθόλου παραστάσεις για τον τρόπο ζωής μιας δυτικής χώρας. Τους φοβηθήκαμε στην αρχή, ενμέρει δικαιολογημένα γιατί αυξήθηκαν τα εγκλήματα. Οι μεγαλύτεροι φόβοι, όμως, οτι θα αλλοιωθούν γειτονιές, θα πάρουν το ψωμί των Ελλήνων, και άλλα τέτοια, δεν επαληθεύτηκαν. Οι Αλβανοί, και οι άλλοι μετανάστες από την ανατολική Ευρώπη, ενσωματώθηκαν γενικώς καλά, και στήριξαν πολύ την οικονομία, όπως τη στήριξαν αργότερα οι Πακιστανοί και Μπανγκλαντεσιανοί. Ο Έλληνας μικροαγρότης δεν μπορούσε ποτέ να φανταστεί τον εαυτό του εργοδότη, πριν έρθουν οι μετανάστες, ούτε θα μπορούσε να καλλιεργήσει τόσες φράουλες, ντομάτες και σταφύλια όσα άρχισαν να παράγονται τότε. Στα σπίτια, οι μετανάστριες φρόντιζαν τους γέρους και τους άρρωστους, όχι μόνο των μεγαλοαστών, όπως πριν το 1990, αλλά και των μικροαστών. Στην οικοδομή, οι Αλβανοί έγιναν περιζήτητοι τεχνίτες.

Σήμερα με τη μεγάλη ανεργία, θα είναι πιο δύσκολο να απασχοληθούν οι νεοφερμένοι. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει οτι θα εκτοπίσουν Έλληνες από περιζήτητες δουλειές. Ακόμα τώρα, υπάρχουν ανάγκες που δεν θέλουν να τις καλύψουν οι ντόπιοι, ενώ παράλληλα μερικοί Σύροι πρόσφυγες με μόρφωση και μικροπεριουσίες θα μπορούσαν να προσθέσουν θέσεις εργασίας. Οι μετανάστες συχνά συμπληρώνουν τους γηγενείς, δεν τους εκτοπίζουν, και έχουν θετική συμβολή στο ΑΕΠ.

Όσο για το κοινωνικό κράτος, δεν έχει νόημα να φοβόμαστε οτι θα απομυζούν τα επιδόματα ανεργίας ή συναφή, γιατί τέτοια επιδόματα έχουμε ελάχιστα. Αντίθετα δαπανούμε πολλά για συντάξεις. Οι πρόσφυγες μόνο θετική συμβολή θα έχουν στο συνταξιοδοτικό, αφού θα εργαστούν για δεκαετίες πριν αρχίσουν να εισπράττουν.

Θα έπρεπε λοιπόν να είναι καλοδεχούμενοι 50.000 άνθρωποι από τη Συρία και το Ιράκ. Υπάρχει όμως ένας πραγματικός κίνδυνος: να στοιβαχτούν σε λίγες συνοικίες, μέσα σε άθλιες συνθήκες, αλλάζοντας βίαια τη γειτονιά, όπως έγινε στον Άγιο Παντελεήμονα. Για να μη συμβεί αυτό, ας εφαρμόσουμε μια πρόταση του οργανισμού “Αλληλεγγύη-Solidarity Now”, που ασχολείται ιδιαίτερα με τους πρόσφυγες.

Να διασπαρεί το σύνολο στους 325 δήμους, δηλαδή 150 άτομα ή 30 οικογένειες σε ένα δήμο μεσαίου μεγέθους. Η κυβέρνηση, οι δήμοι και οι εθελοντικές οργανώσεις να συνεργαστούν για:



Να εντοπίσουν διαθέσιμες κατοικίες και να επιδοτήσουν το ενοίκιό τους από το σχετικό κονδύλι της Ε.Ε. 
Να εκδόσουν έγκαιρα άδειες εργασίας. 
Να προσφέρουν μαθήματα γλώσσας και επαγγελματικής κατάρτισης από εθελοντές. 
Να παράσχουν μια μικρή χρηματική βοήθεια για 6-12 μήνες. 
Να παρακινήσουν κάποιους από την τοπική κοινωνία να γίνουν ο σύνδεσμος ή σύμβουλος της κάθε οικογένειας: π.χ. μια γυναίκα που θα συνδέει τη μητέρα με τις τοπικές υπηρεσίες, ένας ντόπιος μαθητής που θα στηρίζει το μικρό παιδί στο σχολείο, ένας δάσκαλος ή μια κοινωνική λειτουργός που θα παρακολουθεί γενικά τις ανάγκες τους. 
 
Αν οι αριθμοί σε κάθε τόπο είναι μικροί, το σχέδιο είναι εφικτό, χωρίς μεγάλες οργανωτικές δυσκολίες. Σε όλη τη χώρα υπάρχουν Έλληνες που θα θελήσουν να βοηθήσουν τους ξένους να ξαναρχίσουν τη ζωή τους. Δυστυχώς, όμως, υπάρχουν κι αυτοί που θα αντιδράσουν, είτε από φόβο, είτε από ρατσισμό, είτε για πολιτική εκμετάλλευση.

Εδώ χρειάζεται η πολιτική με την πιο καλή της έννοια. Για να κινητοποιήσει τους πολίτες, να παρακινήσει τους δημάρχους, να προστατέψει τους εθελοντές, να απομονώσει τους μισαλλόδοξους. Ελπίζω η κυβέρνηση και οι αρχηγοί των κομμάτων να μη φοβηθούν. Ελπίζω και η Εκκλησία να θυμηθεί τη φάτνη της Βηθλεέμ.

https://aristosd.wordpress.com/2015/12/25/καλοδεχούμενοι-πρόσφυγες/


----------



## SBE (Jan 3, 2016)

Βγάζοντας απ'έξω τη λίστα με τις ιδέες, όλο το υπόλοιπο είναι γενικότητες και φραστικές κοινοτυπίες. Δεν το περίμενα από τον συγκεκριμένο. Και κυρίως δεν περίμενα να συγκρίνει την Ελλάδα της δεκαετίας του '90, που εξελισσόταν και ανέβαινε το βιοτικό επίπεδο ραγδαία, με την Ελλάδα του 2015. 
Και ασχετοσύνη. Π.χ. ο Έλληνας αγρότης ήταν πάντα εργοδότης. Εμείς εργάτες παίρναμε να μαζεύουν τις ελιές και το 1985, και πριν δυο βδομάδες που τις μαζέψαμε τελευταία φορά. Με είκοσι ελιές. Αυτοί που είχαν 500, 1000, 10000 ελιές πώς νομίζει ότι τις μάζευαν; Μόνοι τους; 
Επίσης, πολύ θα ήθελα να δω στοιχεία για τη συμβολή της μαύρης εργασίας στο συνταξιοδοτικό. Γιατί όσα χρόνια θυμάμαι που μαζεύουμε ελιές, δεν έχω δει ποτέ να αλλάζει χέρια καμιά απόδειξη. Ούτε είδα ποτέ να κόβουν απόδειξη οι ελαιοχρωματιστές, οι καθαρίστριες, οι αποκλειστικές κι οι υδραυλικοί που έχω συναντήσει.


----------



## rogne (Jan 4, 2016)

SBE said:


> Επίσης, πολύ θα ήθελα να δω στοιχεία για τη συμβολή της μαύρης εργασίας στο συνταξιοδοτικό. Γιατί όσα χρόνια θυμάμαι που μαζεύουμε ελιές, δεν έχω δει ποτέ να αλλάζει χέρια καμιά απόδειξη. Ούτε είδα ποτέ να κόβουν απόδειξη οι ελαιοχρωματιστές, οι καθαρίστριες, οι αποκλειστικές κι οι υδραυλικοί που έχω συναντήσει.



Μαύρη εργασία και ανασφάλιστη εργασία δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Προφανώς σχετίζονται (έως και πολύ), είναι ωστόσο νοητό ένας μετανάστης εργάτης γης που πληρώνεται μαύρα να πληρώνει κανονικά ασφαλιστικές εισφορές, όπως είναι νοητό (ίσως ακόμα περισσότερο) και για έναν ελαιοχρωματιστή, υδραυλικό κλπ. Δεν λέω ότι έτσι συνέβη όντως στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν, δεν έχω στοιχεία, λέω απλώς ότι το ένα δεν αποκλείει επί της αρχής το άλλο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 4, 2016)

Εννοείς ότι ο ελευθερος επαγγελματίας π.χ. ελαιοχρωματιστης, που δεν κόβει αποδέιξεις παροχής υπηρεσιών, μπορεί να πληρώνει κανονικά ασφαλιστικές εισφορές (με έσοδα που τα δικαιολογεί πώς; ). 
Ή ότι ο εργοδότης που προσλαμβάνει στη ζούλα εργάτες και δεν υπάρχει πουθενά κανένα χαρτί που να αποδεικνύει ότι τους έχει προσλάβει, θα πληρώνει εργοδοτικές εισφορές στο ΙΚΑ για τους εργάτες αυτούς;

Είσαι αισιόδοξος.


----------



## rogne (Jan 4, 2016)

SBE said:


> Εννοείς ότι ο ελευθερος επαγγελματίας π.χ. ελαιοχρωματιστης, που δεν κόβει αποδέιξεις παροχής υπηρεσιών, μπορεί να πληρώνει κανονικά ασφαλιστικές εισφορές (με έσοδα που τα δικαιολογεί πώς; ).
> Ή ότι ο εργοδότης που προσλαμβάνει στη ζούλα εργάτες και δεν υπάρχει πουθενά κανένα χαρτί που να αποδεικνύει ότι τους έχει προσλάβει, θα πληρώνει εργοδοτικές εισφορές στο ΙΚΑ για τους εργάτες αυτούς;
> 
> Είσαι αισιόδοξος.



Ναι για το πρώτο, όχι για το δεύτερο (κάποιου είδους αυτασφάλιση θα κάνουν και οι εργάτες, αν κάνουν). Δεν νομίζω ότι ποτέ ο ΟΑΕΕ π.χ. νοιάστηκε για την προέλευση των εισφορών που πλήρωναν οι ασφαλισμένοι του.


----------



## Earion (Jan 4, 2016)

SBE said:


> Και ασχετοσύνη. Π.χ. ο Έλληνας αγρότης ήταν πάντα εργοδότης. Εμείς εργάτες παίρναμε να μαζεύουν τις ελιές και το 1985, και πριν δυο βδομάδες που τις μαζέψαμε τελευταία φορά. Με είκοσι ελιές. Αυτοί που είχαν 500, 1000, 10000 ελιές πώς νομίζει ότι τις μάζευαν; Μόνοι τους;



Απαντώ συγκεκριμένα σε αυτό, μολονότι εντελώς δευτερεύον και χωρίς σημασία για τις κεντρικές ιδέες του σημειώματος. Στην Ελλάδα (και πολύ περισσότερο στην Παλιά Ελλάδα) ο αγροτικός κλήρος είναι μικρός και πολυδιασπασμένος (ανέκαθεν ήταν έτσι, από τη Νεολιθική Εποχή, η οικολογία το επιβάλλει). Μόνο στις μεγάλες πεδιάδες της Θεσσαλίας και της Μακεδονίας υπάρχουν μεγάλοι κλήροι. Η πλειονότητα των αγροτικών εργασιών γινόταν, μέχρι να έρθουν οι Αλβανοί, από τα μέλη της οικογένειας του αγρότη, τους συγγενείς και φίλους, και (στις λίγες μεγάλες περιστάσεις μες στο χρόνο που απαιτείται, δηλαδή θέρο, τρύγο, και μάζεμα της ελιάς) από νοικιασμένα χέρια που ουσιαστικά ήταν ολόκληρο το χωριό που εναλλασσόταν μια στου ενός χωριανού και μια στου άλλου. Οι ίδιοι που πρόσφεραν προς ενοικίαση τη δουλειά τους σήμερα δέχονταν αύριο τη δουλειά των άλλων. (Για να είμαι ακριβής υπήρχε και η περίπτωση των φτωχών χωριών του ορεινού χώρου που σχημάτιζαν περιοδεύουσες ομάδες εργατών οι οποίες κατέβαιναν στα χαμηλά για να να προσφέρουν δουλειά. Έτσι πολλά χωριά της Γορτυνίας κατέβαιναν στον κάμπο της Ηλείας ή της Πάτρας). Αυτά όμως δεν αλλάζουν την ουσία, ο αγρότης δεν ήταν εργοδότης με την έννοια που ήταν ο εργοστασιάρχης. Δεν ήταν αυτή η θέση του, για να το πω μεγαλόστομα, «στα μέσα παραγωγής». Και ακόμα περισσότερο δεν ίσχυε αυτό για απόμακρους («απουσιάζοντες», absentee) ιδιοκτήτες γης, όπως είναι, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, η οικογένειά σου (και η δική μου). Στις μεγάλες εκτάσεις σε Θεσσαλία και Μακεδονία, όπου θυμίζω ότι μέχρι τη δεκαετία του '20 κυριαρχούσαν τα τσιφλίκια, όντως δημιουργήθηκαν προϋποθέσεις για εξαρτημένη αγροτική εργασία, αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν δόθηκε τέτοιος χαρακτήρας στις αγροτικές οικονομικές σχέσεις γενικά. Με λίγα λόγια, ο συγγραφέας σωστά ισχυρίζεται ό,τι ισχυρίζεται. Η έλευση των Αλβανών (και των Βουλγάρων, και των Πακιστανών, των Μπαγκλαντεσιανών και όποιων άλλων) άλλαξε ουσιαστικά τις οικονομικές σχέσεις. Ο Έλληνας πλέον δεν αναλαμβάνει χειρωνακτικές αγροτικές εργασίες ούτε στη γεωργία ούτε στην κτηνοτροφία. Την αφήνει στους μετανάστες. Μόνο με φτηνά και εναλλασόμενα μεταναστευτικά χέρια (όπως στην παλιά καλή εποχή, στα εργοστάσια του 19ου αιώνα) μπορεί να στηθεί μια επιχείρηση καλλιέργειας φράουλας τύπου Μανωλάδας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 5, 2016)

SBE said:


> Βγάζοντας απ'έξω τη λίστα με τις ιδέες, όλο το υπόλοιπο είναι γενικότητες και φραστικές κοινοτυπίες. Δεν το περίμενα από τον συγκεκριμένο. Και κυρίως δεν περίμενα να συγκρίνει την Ελλάδα της δεκαετίας του '90, που εξελισσόταν και ανέβαινε το βιοτικό επίπεδο ραγδαία, με την Ελλάδα του 2015.
> Και ασχετοσύνη. Π.χ. ο Έλληνας αγρότης ήταν πάντα εργοδότης. Εμείς εργάτες παίρναμε να μαζεύουν τις ελιές και το 1985, και πριν δυο βδομάδες που τις μαζέψαμε τελευταία φορά. Με είκοσι ελιές. Αυτοί που είχαν 500, 1000, 10000 ελιές πώς νομίζει ότι τις μάζευαν; Μόνοι τους;



Τι να σου πω, εμείς που έχουμε 300 ελιές, μόνοι μας τις μαζέψαμε φέτος. Άλλες χρονιές βάζαμε μόνο εργάτες ή πηγαίναμε μαζί με τους εργάτες, αλλά μόνο γιατί δεν μπορούσαμε να ταιριάξουμε τις υποχρεώσεις μας ώστε να πηγαίνουμε όλοι μαζί. Αυτοί που έχουν 10.000 ελιές προφανώς είναι μεσαίοι προς μεγάλοι εργοδότες, γιατί 10.000 ελιές, συστηματικά καλλιεργημένες, δίνουν περίπου 40 τόνους λάδι, το οποίο είναι περίπου 100.000-150.000 ευρώ σε τωρινές τιμές χοντρικής. Αυτοί που έχουν 1000 ελιές, αν είναι αγρότες, μια χαρά τις μαζεύουν μόνοι τους. 20 ελιές τις μαζεύουν 2 άτομα σε 8 ώρες, παρεμπιπτόντως.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 5, 2016)

SBE said:


> Εννοείς ότι ο ελευθερος επαγγελματίας π.χ. ελαιοχρωματιστης, που δεν κόβει αποδέιξεις παροχής υπηρεσιών, μπορεί να πληρώνει κανονικά ασφαλιστικές εισφορές (με έσοδα που τα δικαιολογεί πώς; ).
> Ή ότι ο εργοδότης που προσλαμβάνει στη ζούλα εργάτες και δεν υπάρχει πουθενά κανένα χαρτί που να αποδεικνύει ότι τους έχει προσλάβει, θα πληρώνει εργοδοτικές εισφορές στο ΙΚΑ για τους εργάτες αυτούς;
> 
> Είσαι αισιόδοξος.



Δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Π.χ. μεγάλο μέρος της πώλησης ελαιολάδου είναι μαύρο, όμως πωλείται από αγρότες ασφαλισμένους στον ΟΓΑ. Όσον αφορά τους ΕΕ, προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν υδραυλικό ή ηλεκτρολόγο, κτλ, που να μην είναι ασφαλισμένος, άσχετα αν κόβουν αποδείξεις ή όχι. Τώρα τι δικαιολογούν και πώς δεν έχει καμμιά σημασία. Η εφορία δεν σου ζητάει τα ρέστα για το ότι είσαι ασφαλισμένος αλλά δεν φαίνεται να έχεις έσοδα. Τα πρώτα δυο χρόνια που ήμουν ασφαλισμένος στον ΟΑΕΕ ήμουν στην Αγγλία και δήλωνα -και είχα- μηδενικό εισόδημα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 5, 2016)

Για τα της μαύρης εργασίας έχεις δίκιο, φυσικά, αλλά:


SBE said:


> Εννοείς ότι ο ελευθερος επαγγελματίας π.χ. ελαιοχρωματιστης, που δεν κόβει αποδέιξεις παροχής υπηρεσιών, μπορεί να πληρώνει κανονικά ασφαλιστικές εισφορές (*με έσοδα που τα δικαιολογεί πώς; *).


Πιστεύεις δηλαδή ότι το ελληνικό κράτος κάνει διασταύρωση στοιχείων στους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες (ή σε οποιονδήποτε επαγγελματία, εδώ που τα λέμε); Αισιόδοξη σε βρίσκω


----------



## SBE (Jan 5, 2016)

OK, προφανώς έχετε δίκιο με τα ασφαλιστικά. Ας πάμε τώρα σε μια είδηση που όσο τη διάβαζα αηδίαζα (μετά είπα να το ρίξω στο χιούμορ και σκέφτηκα το ήρθαν τα άγρια να διώξουν τα ήμερα). Παραμονή Πρωτοχρονιάς στην Κολονία, λοιπόν, και...
A 'new dimension' of sexual assault in Cologne
Για όσους βαριούνται να διαβάσουν, περιληπτικά: την παραμονή της Πρωτοχρονιάς έξω από τον σταθμό της Κολονίας, γύρω στους 1000 νεαροί (18-25) βορειοαφρικανικής και αραβικής καταγωγής, επιτέθηκαν σε περαστικές και τις λήστεψαν ή τις παρενόχλησαν σεξουαλικά. Έγιναν μέχρι τώρα περίπου 90 καταγγελίες για παρενόχληση και μία για βιασμό. Το πιο πάνω, καθώς και αυτό από τη Γκάρντιαν, περιγράφουν πώς γινόταν η δουλειά. 
Τα άρθρα λένε ότι η αστυνομία λέει ότι δεν πιστεύουν ότι οι δράστες ήταν άρτι αφιχθέντες πρόσφυγες, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σημασία σε τελική ανάλυση. Αντιθέτως, είναι χειρότερα, γιατί δείχνει ότι δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερη προθυμία για σεβασμό στις αξίες και τον τρόπο ζωής της Ευρώπης από άτομα που έχουν ήδη κάποιον καιρό σε αυτή. Οι δράστες ήταν άτομα που θεωρούν ότι κάθε γυναίκα που κυκλοφορεί ελεύθερα σε δημόσιο χώρο τα θέλει και τα παθαίνει και της αξίζει να την χουφτώνουν οι περαστικοί*.
Το ότι η αστυνομία δεν αντέδρασε επαρκώς προφανώς οφείλεται στο ότι μάλλον δεν μπορούσαν να καταλάβουν ότι μπορεί να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Ούτε κι εγώ θα το πίστευα αν δεν ήμουνα Ελληνίδα και συνεπώς γνώστρια του ανατολίτικου μισογυνισμού. 

Οπότε το ερώτημα είναι: μπορείς να αλλάξεις τα μυαλά ενός σεξουαλικά καταπιεσμένου εικοσάρη σαν τους πιο πάνω; Λογικά γίνεται, ή τουλάχιστον γίνεται να τον πείσεις ότι θα γνωρίσει της φυλακής τα σίδερα αν δεν προσποιηθεί ότι έχει αλλάξει μυαλά (με καταπίεση δηλαδή, κι όχι με ελεύθερη βούληση και με θαυμασμό στο ευρωπαϊκό μοντέλο ζωής). Γίνεται να πείσεις χίλιους νεαρούς, που συμπεριφέρονται σαν αγέλη;


* Έχοντας υπάρξει δεκατριάχρονο στην Ελλάδα, ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν και Έλληνες που θεωρούν ότι είναι στόχος για το μακρύ τους το χέρι όλα τα κορίτσια στην αρχή της εφηβείας (που συνήθως δεν μιλάνε γιατί ντρέπονται), αλλά ελπίζω να έχουμε προοδεύσει λίγο από αυτό το μοντέλο από την εποχή που ήμουνα εγώ μικρή. 

ΥΓ Περισσότερα για το τί συμβαίνει όταν η αστυνομία προσπαθεί να είναι πολιτικά ορθή σε αυτό εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2016)

Ωραίες προκλήσεις μάς βάζει το σήμερα και το αύριο... Που πρέπει να τις λύσουμε με έξυπνους τρόπους ως προς τη συνδιαλλαγή και τη συνεννόηση των πολιτισμών, χωρίς να κάνουμε ούτε βήμα από τα κέρδη μας του Διαφωτισμού, τα όποια θετικά του Δυτικού πολιτισμού. Οι συμπεριφορές μας πρέπει να δημιουργούν τα πρότυπα που θα θέλει να προβάλλει το μέλλον, από τα οποία θα θέλουμε να καθοδηγούνται τα παιδιά μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 6, 2016)

SBE said:


> Γίνεται να πείσεις χίλιους νεαρούς, που συμπεριφέρονται σαν αγέλη;



Εμένα, SBE, να με συμπαθάς αλλά θα σταθώ σε αυτό και μόνο, που θεωρώ την ουσία των όσων γράφεις. Το αν είναι οπαδοί της μιας θρησκείας ή της άλλης, νεολαίοι της μιας πολιτικής άποψης ή της απέναντι, χουλιγκάνοι της πορτοκαλί ποδοσφαιρικής φυλής ή της ροζ με μπλε βούλες είναι, κτγμ, απλώς μια σύμπτωση και ένα πρόσχημα. Το μοναδικό λειτουργικό φάρμακο που έχει βρει η ανθρωπότητα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι οι ακόμη πιο ανοιχτές και πιο ανεκτικές κοινωνίες (μαζί με μια καλή δόση σωφρονισμού). Το πώς δημιουργούνται οι ανοιχτές και οι ανεκτικές κοινωνίες το γνωρίζουμε. Με μόρφωση, με ισότητα, με αλληλεγγύη, με δημοκρατία, με ελευθερία.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 6, 2016)

Πάντως αυτό που λέει η SBE το σκέφτομαι συχνά κι εγώ, εδώ και χρόνια. Νομίζω ότι για τους περισσότερους άντρες που προέρχονται από χώρες της Μέσης Ανατολής, οι γυναίκες της Δύσης -που οδηγούν, φοράνε ό,τι θέλουν, μιλάνε όπως θέλουν, δουλεύουν κλπ.- θα είναι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση εξώλης και προώλης.
Νομίζω πως η απλή επιβολή του νόμου και των αξιών της χώρας στην οποία ζει κανείς είναι αρκετή, πάντως. Δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει δηλαδή τι σκέφτεται ο άλλος για μένα, αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να με προστατεύει ο νόμος.


----------



## SBE (Jan 6, 2016)

Και τελικά, η Παλάβρα που είναι γυναίκα με καταλαβαίνει. 
Το ζήτημα όμως δεν είναι απλά να σε προστατεύει ο νόμος από τον σεξουαλικά πεινασμένο νεαρό. Όπως είδαμε στην περίπτωση της Κολονίας και στην περίπτωση του Ροτσντέιλ που ανάφερα, ο νόμος κοιμόταν όρθιος για λόγους πολιτικής ορθότητας. Κάποια στιγμή ο νεαρός θα μεγαλώσει και μπορεί να αναλάβει και μια θέση ευθύνης. Υπάρχει ήδη ανισότητα στον ευρωπαϊκό χώρο, που χάρη στους αγώνες των γιαγιάδων μας έχει περιοριστεί, δεν μας χρειάζεται να πάμε κι εκατό χρόνια πίσω. 
Φανταστείτε τον δάσκαλο σε σχολείο, να περνάει έμμεσα στα παιδιά το μήνυμα ότι οι γυναίκες είναι διακοσμητικές και στόχος για κάθε πεινασμένο. Ή διευθυντή σε τράπεζα και πελάτισσα να ζητάει δάνειο για την επιχείρησή της. 

Μου έχει τύχει αραβικής καταγωγής φοιτητής ο οποίος ήταν ιδιαίτερα αρνητικός προς εμένα και διαμαρτυρόταν συνεχώς με αγένεια για το πώς βαθμολογούσα, για το μάθημα που έκανα κλπ. Και, όπως έχω παρατηρήσει ότι συνηθίζουν οι Μεσανατολίτες, έλεγε αβέρτα κουτοπόνηρα ψέματα ότι δήθεν ήμουνα αγενής μαζί του κλπ. Απευθύνθηκε στη γραμματεία και, επειδή έτυχε να αναλάβει να απαντήσει γυναίκα γραμματέας, την έπρηξε με τις υστερίες του. Μια μέρα που έλειπε η κοπέλα ανάλαβε την αλληλογραφία της ένας από τους άντρες της γραμματείας και ο φοιτητής ήταν μελιστάλαχτος και όλο ευγένειες και πρόθυμος να συνεργαστεί (μου κοινοποιούσαν όλα τα μηνύματα). Μπορεί να μην διαπράχτηκε κανένα ποινικό αδίκημα με τη συμπεριφορά του φοιτητή, αλλά η κατάσταση που δημιούργησε ήταν πολύ άσχημη, ήταν από το τίποτα και για το τίποτα, θα μπορούσε να είχε δημιουργήσει σοβαρό πρόβλημα κλπ κλπ. Δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει κάποιο αδίκημα για να υπάρχει άσχημο και αντιπαραγωγικό κλίμα ή για να αισθάνεται μια γυναίκα ανασφαλής. Και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι είτε για λόγους αφέλειας, είτε για λόγους πολιτικής ορθότητας, μπορεί κάποιοι να μην αντιληφθούν το πρόβλημα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2016)

Το ίδιο καλά σε καταλαβαίνουμε και οι άντρες. Ιδιωτικά, με τους φίλους μας ή στη μοναξιά μας, νιώθουμε συχνά η οργή για τον φασίστα ή τον κακό ξένο να μας κάνει να τους μοιάζουμε. Και αυτό είναι που θα πρέπει να αποφύγουμε πάνω απ’ όλα. Να μας αναγκάσουν οι δυσκολίες της εποχής που ζούμε, όπου από τη μια φτωχαίνουμε κι από την άλλη πέφτουν σύνορα και αναμιγνύονται πολιτισμοί, να οπισθοχωρήσουμε εμείς στις δικές μας χειρότερες στιγμές (που δεν είναι δα και λίγες). Γνώμονάς μας λοιπόν στην προσπάθεια να λύσουμε τα προβλήματα, παλιά και καινούργια, που μπορεί να εντοπίσει κάθε ξάστερο μάτι, ας είναι η εμμονή στις αρχές που ανέφερε και ο δόκτωρ παραπάνω: μόρφωση, ισότητα, αλληλεγγύη, δημοκρατία, ελευθερία, τα κέρδη της ζωής μας. Ούτε βήμα πίσω σ’ αυτά.


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2016)

Να τί πρόβλημα βλέπω στο σκεπτικό σου: Υπάρχει η πεποίθηση στους Ευρωπαίους ότι ο πολιτισμός μας και οι αξίες μας είναι τόσο ανώτερες που όποιος ξένος τις γνωρίσει θα τις υιοθετήσει και θα απορρίψει κάθε άλλη. 
Αν αυτό ήταν αλήθεια, τότε δεν θα είχαμε τόσες χιλιάδες τζιχαντιστές γεννημένους και μεγαλωμένους στην Ευρώπη. Κι αυτοί έιναι οι ακραίες περιπτώσεις. Για κάθε έναν από αυτούς υπάρχει ένας κύκλος που δεν παίρνει τα όπλα αλλά απορρίπτει με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο τον ευρωπαϊκό πολιτισμό και μεταδίδει στην επόμενη γενιά την απόρριψη. Κάποιοι από αυτούς δεν έχουν καν τη δικαιολογία ότι στάθηκαν άτυχοι και δεν γνώρισαν το δήθεν μεγαλείο του πολιτισμού μας αλλά μόνο τα άσχημά του. Είναι ο δάσκαλος, ο φαρμακοποιός της γειτονιάς, ο οδηγός του λεωφορείου, άτομα που ζουν και εργάζονται όπως όλοι και που πίσω από την πλάτη μας τρέφουν μίσος και αντιπάθεια για αυτά που εμείς θεωρούμε δεδομένα. 
Αυτό που θα ήθελα εγώ για το 2016 είναι να πάψει να είναι ταμπού η σχετική συζήτηση.
Μπορεί στην Ελλάδα του χύμα να μην είναι ταμπού, αλλά στην Αγγλία που ζω είναι και παραείναι και μόνο για τους τζιχαντιστές μπορεί κανείς να μιλήσει για να εκφράσει απορία που παιδιά μεγαλωμένα σαν τα δικά μας κλπ κλπ (πολιτικά ορθό ψέμα, φυσικά, δεν είναι 100% μεγαλωμένα σαν τα δικά μας).


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2016)

SBE said:


> Να τί πρόβλημα βλέπω στο σκεπτικό σου: Υπάρχει η πεποίθηση στους Ευρωπαίους ότι ο πολιτισμός μας και οι αξίες μας είναι τόσο ανώτερες που όποιος ξένος τις γνωρίσει θα τις υιοθετήσει και θα απορρίψει κάθε άλλη.



Δεν έχω τώρα χρόνο να απαντήσω, ούτε καλά καλά να διαβάσω. Αλλά δεν έχω εγώ τέτοια πεποίθηση. Έχω τέτοιες ελπίδες, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτό μπορεί να γίνει βραχυπρόθεσμα. Άλλωστε, μας περιβάλλουν ήδη αρκετοί φανατικοί, δογματικοί και μισαλλόδοξοι, μεγαλωμένοι στη δική μας κουλτούρα, που πέρασε από δίπλα τους ο Διαφωτισμός και δεν τους άγγιξε. Η εμμονή μου στις αρχές του Διαφωτισμού είναι κυρίως λόγω της ανάγκης να μην αρχίσουν να μεταλλάσσονται αυτοί που ως τώρα πίστευαν σ' αυτές τις αρχές και τις υπερασπίζονταν. Αυτοί κυρίως και πρωτίστως με ενδιαφέρει να μην αρχίσουν να βάζουν νερό στο κρασί τους. Τα άλλα θα τα πούμε μετά και πιθανότατα θα συμφωνήσουμε.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 7, 2016)

SBE said:


> Να τί πρόβλημα βλέπω στο σκεπτικό σου: Υπάρχει η πεποίθηση στους Ευρωπαίους ότι ο πολιτισμός μας και οι αξίες μας είναι τόσο ανώτερες που όποιος ξένος τις γνωρίσει θα τις υιοθετήσει και θα απορρίψει κάθε άλλη.


Συμφωνώ κι εγώ. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν ο άνθρωπος που έρχεται στην Ευρώπη είναι οικονομικός μετανάστης, τις περισσότερες φορές είναι φτωχός, συνήθως χωρίς μόρφωση και συνεπακόλουθα θρήσκος. Αυτό το τελευταίο δίπτυχο είναι κακό, ανεξαρτήτως θρησκείας στην οποία πιστεύει κανείς, εννοείται. Και οι αξίες του Διαφωτισμού βάλλονται πανταχόθεν στις μέρες μας, οπότε το να αρνούμαστε κι εμείς να δούμε το πρόβλημα ή να μιλήσουμε γι' αυτό, μην τυχόν και μας πει χρυσαυγίτες η αστυνομία της πολιτικής ορθότητας, είναι κι αυτό μέρος του προβλήματος.

Όπως λέει και η SBE, κάποτε ήταν και οι Έλληνες άντρες μακρυχέρηδες στα λεωφορεία και αλλού - μου έχουν συμβεί πολλές φορές τρομαχτικά περιστατικά. Αυτό σε μεγάλο βαθμό έχει μειωθεί. Το ότι όμως έρχονται να τους αντικαταστήσουν άντρες από χώρες στις οποίες η γυναίκα εκ του νόμου δεν έχει δικαιώματα (δηλαδή δεν μιλάμε μόνο για κοινωνική αντίληψη της θέσης της γυναίκας) είναι από μόνο του ανησυχητικό. Δεν χρειάζεται να σας θυμίσω τι συμβαίνει στις μέρες μας στην Ινδία, ας πούμε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2016)

Κάτω από τον τίτλο «Denmark politicians push for sex education for migrants and refugees after attacks», διαβάζω:

Norway introduced five-hour courses aimed at preventing sexual assault and rape for immigrants in 2011.

Linda Hagen, who runs 34 asylum centres for the Norwegian refugee group Hero Norge, told The Local that there had been “sexually violent episodes” and attacks on local women near a centre for asylum seekers in Stavanger.

She said that men from sexually conservative countries often struggled to understand how to interpret the behaviour of young Scandinavian women, adding: “It’s difficult if you come from a country where women never go out.

“When you see a girl with a short skirt dancing at a party late in the evening, what kind of message will it give you?

“It’s important to tell them that this kind of behaviour or clothing doesn’t mean that it’s allowed for you to go the whole way. If a girl says ‘no’, it’s a ‘no’.”
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ants-and-refugees-after-attacks-a6713846.html​


----------



## Palavra (Jan 7, 2016)

Δεν είχα σκεφτεί πάντως τη διάσταση που θέτει η SBE παραπάνω, δηλαδή της καθημερινής αλληλεπίδρασης με ανθρώπους με διαφορετικό πολιτισμικό υπόβαθρο σε ό,τι αφορά την ισότητα των δύο φύλων. Θυμήθηκα λοιπόν το ταξίδι που είχα κάνει κάποτε στην Τουρκία, στο χωριό μιας φίλης μου Τουρκάλας στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα.

Επειδή εκεί οι γυναίκες ως επί το πλείστον «κλείνονται», που λένε και οι Τούρκοι, δηλαδή φοράνε κεφαλομάντηλο και μακριά παλτά πάνω από τα ρούχα τους, εγώ και η φίλη μου ήμασταν αναγκασμένες να διώχνουμε συνεχώς (μα συνεχώς) διάφορους νεαρούς που έρχονταν να μας πιάσουν την κουβέντα και δεν ξεκουμπίζονταν - όπως κατάλαβα αργότερα, με το σκεπτικό «δεν φοράει μαντήλι άρα είναι χαλαρών ηθών» (για να μην πω τίποτα βαρύτερο).


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2016)

Μια φωτογραφία που θυμήθηκα τώρα, με τίτλο Αμερικανίδα στην Ιταλία (Φλωρεντία, 1951)


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2016)

*Στο εδώλιο ως «διακινητής» Βρετανός που έβγαλε 4χρονη από τη «ζούγκλα του Καλαί»*
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1500051556

(Το ένα ζευγάρι εισαγωγικών είναι άχρηστο, έτσι;)

*Briton to appear in French court after trying to smuggle Afghan girl into UK *
http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...ghan-girl-into-uk-soldier-refugee-camp-calais


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2016)

...
*ELLIS*








ELLIS awakens our collective memory, taking you back to the early years of Ellis Island through the experience of one immigrant.

Set in the abandoned Ellis Island Hospital complex and using JR’s UNFRAMED art installations, ELLIS tells the forgotten story of the immigrants who built America. It is the story of the ghosts of our countries past, the individuals who fled poverty, discrimination, and dictatorships, for a chance at a new life and eerily foreshadows the plight of those who currently seek the same opportunities and safety in this country and other parts of the world.

The short narrative film stars Academy Award Winner Robert De Niro, is written by Academy Award winner Eric Roth, and is directed by the artist JR.

http://www.ellis-themovie.com/


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2016)

...
*The flow towards Europe*

Europe is experiencing the biggest refugee crisis since World War II. Based on data from the United Nations, we clarify the scale of the crisis.

UPDATED 22.12.2015 | BY VILLE SAARINEN AND JUHO OJALA

The map below shows the flow of asylum seekers to European countries over time.
Each moving point on the map represents 25 people. That corresponds to approximately one busload with every other seat taken.







Hover over countries to show details. Click on a country to lock the selection. The counts shown on hover represent the number of people who have left or arrived in a country since 2012.







The line chart displays the total rate of asylum seekers over time. Hover over the chart to move the map in time.

[...]

Read next: *The cost of displacement*


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2016)

Μια διαφορετική ματιά (βάζω άρθρα από τα Νέα όχι από κάποια μόδα που επικρατεί και στις συζητήσεις της Βουλής αλλά επειδή ξέρω ότι δεν είναι προσβάσιμα σε όλους):
*
Κι όμως, κάτι γνωρίζουμε*
Μιχάλης Μητσός | Τα Νέα 02/04/2016 |

Στο άρθρο του που δημοσιεύτηκε στο τελευταίο τεύχος του περιοδικού που ίδρυσε, και λέγεται πλέον «L’Obs», ο 95χρονος Ζαν Ντανιέλ διεκδικεί το δικαίωμα να μη γνωρίζει. Είτε μας ρωτούν αν επίκειται νέος παγκόσμιος πόλεμος —γράφει— είτε ποιες είναι οι φιλοδοξίες των τζιχαντιστών, η απάντηση που επιβάλλεται να δώσουμε είναι ότι δεν έχουμε ιδέα. Αντί γι’ αυτό, οι πολιτικοί επαναλαμβάνουν ότι «βρισκόμαστε σε πόλεμο». Κάνουν δηλαδή ό,τι ακριβώς θέλουν οι τρομοκράτες. Και αυτό αποτελεί ένα τεράστιο πρόβλημα.

Είναι λίγο σοκαριστικό, αλλά ταυτοχρόνως και πολύ έντιμο, να παραδέχεται ένας διανοούμενος με την εμπειρία και τις γνώσεις του Ντανιέλ ότι δεν μπορεί να εξηγήσει τον στόχο ενός νέου ανθρώπου που τινάζεται στον αέρα μαζί με όσους βρίσκονται γύρω του. Η τιμωρία; Η εκδίκηση; Η πρόκληση χάους; Ο καθένας μπορεί να δώσει τη δική του ερμηνεία. Περισσότερα στοιχεία, αντίθετα, αρχίζουμε να συγκεντρώνουμε γι' αυτά που προηγήθηκαν της τρομοκρατικής πράξης, για το πώς γίνεται δηλαδή κάποιος καμικάζι. Και τα στοιχεία αυτά έρχονται σε αντίθεση με όσα εξακολουθούν να πιστεύουν πολλοί από τους πολιτικούς, τους αναλυτές, ακόμη και τα στελέχη των μυστικών υπηρεσιών της Δύσης.

Η κρατούσα άποψη παρομοιάζει τη ριζοσπαστικοποίηση ενός τρομοκράτη με έναν «μεταφορικό ιμάντα» που συνδέει τις θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις, και συγκεκριμένα το Ισλάμ, με την τζιχαντιστική βία. Η πηγή του κακού αναζητείται έτσι στα τζαμιά. Μόνο που οι μελέτες των τελευταίων ετών σε διάφορες χώρες δείχνουν ότι οι περισσότεροι απ' αυτούς που εντάσσονται στις εξτρεμιστικές οργανώσεις δεν είχαν πατήσει ποτέ τους σε τζαμί. Δεν ήταν καν θρήσκοι. Οι αδελφοί Μπακράουι, που αιματοκύλισαν τις Βρυξέλλες, σε ένοπλες ληστείες ειδικεύονταν. Οπως λέει ο Γάλλος κοινωνιολόγος Ολιβιέ Ρουά, δεν γίνεται κανείς τρομοκράτης για πολιτικούς ή θρησκευτικούς λόγους, αλλά επειδή ψάχνει πιο αφηρημένα πράγματα: ταυτότητα, νόημα, σεβασμό.

Μα ο στόχος των τρομοκρατών δεν είναι η δημιουργία ενός παγκόσμιου χαλιφάτου; Και αυτό αμφισβητείται. Σύμφωνα με τον Ρόμπερτ Πέιπ, ειδικό για την τρομοκρατία στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Σικάγου, οι επιθέσεις αυτοκτονίας στο Παρίσι και στις Βρυξέλλες εξηγούνται περισσότερο με γεωπολιτικούς παρά με θρησκευτικούς όρους. Αποτελούν δηλαδή απάντηση στο γεγονός ότι η οργάνωση Ισλαμικό Κράτος έχει χάσει τους τελευταίους 15 μήνες το ένα τέταρτο σχεδόν των εδαφών που ήλεγχε στο Ιράκ και στη Συρία. Και αποσκοπούν στην τρομοκράτηση της κοινής γνώμης, ώστε να ασκήσει πίεση στις κυβερνήσεις να αφήσουν τη Μέση Ανατολή στο έλεος των τζιχαντιστών.

Αν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα, όλη η προπαγάνδα των ακροδεξιών λαϊκιστών —από τη Λεπέν ώς τον Τραμπ— καταρρέει. Οι θεωρίες για την καθυστέρηση ή την ανελαστικότητα του Ισλάμ σε σχέση με άλλες θρησκείες μπορεί να είναι σωστές, αλλά δεν έχουν μεγάλη σχέση με το θέμα μας. Όλοι οι τζιχαντιστές είναι φυσικά μουσουλμάνοι. Αλλά το κλειδί για την αντιμετώπισή τους δεν βρίσκεται στα τζαμιά των Βρυξελλών, του Παρισιού ή σε εκείνα που θα κατασκευαστούν χωρίς άλλο τον τρέχοντα αιώνα στην Αθήνα. Ούτε βέβαια στους προσφυγικούς καταυλισμούς. Βρίσκεται στη Ράκα, τη Μοσούλη και στο Ραμάντι. Αφού γνωρίζουμε λίγα για τους τρομοκράτες, ας φυλαγόμαστε τουλάχιστον από τις παγίδες τους.​


----------



## rogne (Apr 4, 2016)

Άλλο ένα spot-on κείμενο του Μ.Μ. το παραπάνω. Κερδίζεις αναγνώστες για λογαριασμό του, nickel.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 4, 2016)

Δεν είμαι βέβαια σε καμμία περίπτωση με ΛεπενοΤραμπούκους, αλλά δεν μ' αρέσει που επιχειρείται η αποσύνδεση της τρομοκρατίας των τζιχαντιστών με την θρησκεία, από διάφορα ευρωπαϊκά και αμερικάνικα think tanks και μεμονωμένα άτομα. Ακόμη κι αν η θρησκεία δεν είναι ο βασικός παράγοντας της έξαρσης της τρομοκρατίας αυτού του τύπου, κάτι για το οποίο προσωπικά αμφιβάλλω*, είναι σίγουρα ένα ισχυρό όπλο στα χέρια τους, με τρόπο, θα τολμούσα να πω, παρόμοιο με τον τρόπο που χρησιμοποίησε η Ευρώπη την θρησκεία για τις Σταυροφορίες, που επίσης δεν έγιναν για θρησκευτικούς λόγους και μόνον.



* Θέλω μ' αυτό να πω ότι δεν έχω καταλήξει προσωπικά για το αν πιστεύω ότι ο κύριος παράγοντας είναι γεωπολιτικός ή θρησκευτικός και ποια βαρύτητα έχει ο καθένας. Σίγουρα είναι και τα δύο, αλλά τείνω περισσότερο προς το ότι ο θρησκευτικός παράγοντας είναι ισχυρότερος.


----------



## SBE (Apr 4, 2016)

Xαίρομαι που λέει κάποιος αυτό που σκέφτηκα, ότι δηλαδή μου μοιάζει σα να προσπαθούμε να αποσυνδέσουμε τη θρησκεία από το όλο προβλημα, τη στιγμή μάλιστα που η θρησκεία χρησιιμοποιείται από τους ίδιους τους τρομοκράτες σαν κυρίαρχη ιδεολογία τους. 
Είναι σα να λέμε ότι η πολιτική ιδεολογία δεν έπαιξε κανένα ρόλο στις τρομοκρατικές οργανώσεις που σάρωναν την Ευρώπη τη δεκαετία του '70 και ότι η επιλογή των στόχων τους δεν γινόταν με πολιτικά κριτίρια.


----------



## rogne (Apr 5, 2016)

Ίσως καλύτερη να είναι η αναλογία με διάφορα αποκρουστικά καθεστώτα ανά την υφήλιο που αυτοαποκαλούνταν/αυτοαποκαλούνται "μαρξιστικά-λενινιστικά". Θέλω να πω, όποια γνώμη κι αν έχει κανείς για τον μαρξισμό-λενινισμό, όπως και για τη θρησκεία εν προκειμένω, μην τους φορτώσουμε ντε και καλά όλους τους τρελαμένους δικτάτορες/δολοφόνους όπου γης (παρεμπιπτόντως, το ίδιο θα μπορούσα να πω και για διάφορες ένοπλες/τρομοκρατικές οργανώσεις του '70, προφανώς όχι για όλες και όχι σε όλες τις φάσεις τους). Ιδίως απ' τη στιγμή που, για τη θρησκεία εν προκειμένω (σταματάω εδώ την αναλογία με τον μαρξισμό-λενινισμό), υπάρχουν όλο και περισσότερα στοιχεία που μιλάνε για άλλους καθοριστικούς παράγοντες. Δεν μπορεί να είναι αδιάφορο το ότι στις επιθέσεις στην Ευρώπη, τουλάχιστον, οι δράστες φαίνεται να είχαν εντελώς περιθωριακή κι εργαλειακή σχέση με τη θρησκεία. Εδώ που τα λέμε, και μια "παρέλαση" του IS να δει κανείς, (πολύ) περισσότερο με τσίρκο από μισθοφόρους τραμπούκους μοιάζει (με τόσα τζιπ, ρέιμπαν και αμάνικα) παρά με πομπή από Μαχητές του Θεού.


----------



## Costas (Apr 5, 2016)

Όντως, και κάποιος έλεγε ότι έχουν στοιχεία ράπερ. Ωστόσο η ατζέντα τους στη Συρία που πήραν την εξουσία εμπνέεται από το Κοράνι και εφαρμόζει μια φονταμενταλιστική εκδοχή του. Υπάρχει ως προς αυτό η μία άποψη, που λέει "δεν είχαν πατήσει σε τζαμί στη ζωή τους, άρα...", που όμως απλώς δείχνει ότι μπορείς να μυηθείς σε μια ακραία και τρομοκρατική εκδοχή του ισλάμ μέσω ίντερνετ ή στη φυλακή (όπως οι τηλεευαγγελιστές, που δεν είναι λιγότερο χριστιανοί επειδή χρησιμοποιούν τα ΜΜΕ για τα κηρύγματά τους), και η άλλη που λέει ότι σαφώς και είναι γνώστες του ισλάμ, και ότι από τη στιγμή που μπορούν να επικαλεστούν συγκεκριμένα εδάφια του Κορανιού, έχουν το πάνω χέρι σε μια θεολογική συζήτηση. Το συμπέρασμά μου είναι ότι αν δεν περάσει το ισλάμ από έναν Διαφωτισμό, το τέρας του θα ξυπνά πάλι και πάλι, όποτε το ευνοούν οι πολιτικοκοινωνικοϊδεολογικές  συνθήκες. Και Διαφωτισμός = ανυποχώρητη κριτική της θρησκείας και του ιερού βιβλίου και διάζευξη ηθικής και ιερού νόμου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 5, 2016)

rogne said:


> Ίσως καλύτερη να είναι η αναλογία με διάφορα αποκρουστικά καθεστώτα ανά την υφήλιο που αυτοαποκαλούνταν/αυτοαποκαλούνται "μαρξιστικά-λενινιστικά". Θέλω να πω, όποια γνώμη κι αν έχει κανείς για τον μαρξισμό-λενινισμό, όπως και για τη θρησκεία εν προκειμένω, μην τους φορτώσουμε ντε και καλά όλους τους τρελαμένους δικτάτορες/δολοφόνους όπου γης (παρεμπιπτόντως, το ίδιο θα μπορούσα να πω και για διάφορες ένοπλες/τρομοκρατικές οργανώσεις του '70, προφανώς όχι για όλες και όχι σε όλες τις φάσεις τους). Ιδίως απ' τη στιγμή που, για τη θρησκεία εν προκειμένω (σταματάω εδώ την αναλογία με τον μαρξισμό-λενινισμό), υπάρχουν όλο και περισσότερα στοιχεία που μιλάνε για άλλους καθοριστικούς παράγοντες. Δεν μπορεί να είναι αδιάφορο το ότι στις επιθέσεις στην Ευρώπη, τουλάχιστον, οι δράστες φαίνεται να είχαν εντελώς περιθωριακή κι εργαλειακή σχέση με τη θρησκεία. Εδώ που τα λέμε, και μια "παρέλαση" του IS να δει κανείς, (πολύ) περισσότερο με τσίρκο από μισθοφόρους τραμπούκους μοιάζει (με τόσα τζιπ, ρέιμπαν και αμάνικα) παρά με πομπή από Μαχητές του Θεού.




Το όλο θέμα όμως είναι ότι η θρησκεία είναι το όπλο, ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι η αφορμή. Πάνω κάτω τα ίδια ισχύουν και για τον χριστιανικό φονταμενταλισμό, άλλωστε. Δεν μπορείς να επιρρίψεις στον χριστιανισμό διάφορα αποκρουστικά πράγματα όπως αυτό, όμως αυτοί που το έκαναν αυτό χρησιμοποίησαν ως βάση των πράξεών τους.

Γι' αυτό χρησιμοποίησα και το παράδειγμα των Σταυροφοριών. Μπορείς να επιρρίψεις στην θρησκεία την διεξαγωγή τους ή όχι και πώς θα είχαν εξελιχθεί τα πράγματα αν δεν ήταν στην μέση η θρησκεία; Αυτό έχει σημασία.


----------



## rogne (Apr 5, 2016)

Μα όλες οι κυρίαρχες ή οιονεί κυρίαρχες ιδεολογίες (με τη γενικότατη έννοια του όρου) ήταν ανέκαθεν όπλα, θανάσιμα όπλα, χωρίς εξαίρεση. Ακόμα και οι πιο προοδευτικές, ας πούμε, όπως στην περίπτωση της αποικιοκρατίας, όπου διαφωτισμένοι φιλελεύθεροι δυτικοί μεταχειρίζονταν άλλες φυλές και πολιτισμούς κυριολεκτικά σαν ζώα, στα λόγια και στα έργα. Σημασία δεν έχει, νομίζω, να ρωτάμε πώς θα ήταν τα πράγματα αν αφαιρούσαμε απ' τη μέση τις ιδεολογίες, αλλά να δούμε ποιοι τις χρησιμοποιούν, πώς και γιατί. Και, συμφωνώ, έχει επίσης σημασία να δούμε τι απ' τις ιδεολογίες αυτές προσφέρεται για τέτοιες χρήσεις, αλλά αυτό είναι πια φιλοσοφική διερεύνηση, δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι το πρωτεύον όταν ζεις μέσα στις... "τέτοιες χρήσεις".


----------



## SBE (Apr 5, 2016)

Το θέμα είναι ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι απαραίτητη συνθήκη για τη συμμετοχή σε μια τέτοια οργάνωση η πίστη στο Ισλάμ. Δεν θα δεις στις γραμμές του ISIS τρελλαμένους βουδιστές ή παλαβούς άθεους. Όλοι θα δηλώνουν πιστοί μουσουλμάνοι, ούτε καν μουσουλμάνοι λάιτ. 
Αλλά το ζήτημα δεν είναι μόνο αυτοί οι ακραίοι. Τo ISIS μπορέι να είναι μια ακραία μορφή έκφρασης, αλλά δεν γεννήθηκε στο κενό. Όπως βλέπουμε τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες, εκεί που πήγαινε να αλλάξει κάπως η σχέση του μέσου μουσουλμάνου με το Ισλάμ και σε πολλές μουσουλμανικές χώρες είχε αρχίσει να γίνεται κάποια αλλαγή των ηθών και να υπάρχει μια ανώτερη τάξη δυτικότροπη σαν παράδειγμα για μίμιση (και μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι κοινωνικές αλλαγές γίνονται από πάνω πάντα), αυτό πλέον έχει αναστραφεί. Για το θέμα της μαντήλας π.χ. από εκεί που ήταν συνήθεια για γιαγιάδες, χωριάτισσες και θρησκόληπτες και οι μουσουλμάνες φεμινίστριες δεν έβλεπαν την ώρα που θα εξαφανιζόταν στο πυρ το εξώτερο η μαντήλα, έχει γίνει τώρα πολιτικό ζήτημα που εκφράζει συγκεκριμένη κοσμοθεωρία*. Για παράδειγμα, ακομα και στη Θράκη, που οι μουσουλμάνοι εγκατέλειπαν σιγά σιγά τη διαφορετικότητα, προέκυψε μια εποχή θέμα με κάποιους που επηρεασμένοι από τις πολιτικές τάσεις της Τουρκίας π.χ. άρχισαν να εμφανίζονται ή να απαιτούν να εμφανίζονται άλλοι, με μαντήλες και μούσια και δαντελλένια σκουφακια. 
Μπορεί να είναι μεγάλη η απόσταση ανάμεσα στο σκουφί και το μούσι και τις βόμβες των Βρυξελλών, αλλά μπορεί και να μην είναι. Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω και φυλάγομαι τελικά απ'όλους. 

*Δεν είναι και τόσο ασυνήθιστο φαινόμενο να βλέπεις γονείς φιλελέυθερους με παιδιά φανατισμένα. Σε ένα ντοκιμαντέρ του μπιμπισί πριν καιρό είχε δείξει ακριβώς αυτό, μια κοπέλλα από μουσουλμανική οικογένεια που "ανακάλυψε τη θρησκεία" κι εμφανίστηκε μια μέρα στο σπίτι με μπούρκα και οι γονείς της κόντεψαν να πάθουν εγκεφαλικό. Στην Ελλάδα έχουν συμβεί ανάλογα σε οικογένειες χριστιανών, αλλά είναι μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 5, 2016)

Εμένα προσωπικά δεν με πείθει και τόσο το επιχείρημα ότι η θρησκεία δεν είναι ο βασικός παράγοντας τέτοιου τύπου επιθέσεων επειδή είναι στην μέση και γεωπολιτικοί παράγοντες. Δεν πείθομαι ότι πηγαίνει κάποιος σε αποστολή αυτοκτονίας για γεωπολιτικούς λόγους. Το ελάχιστο, το πολύ ελάχιστο, είναι να είναι πεπεισμένος αυτός ο κάποιος ότι η θρησκεία του θα τον σώσει και θα τον στείλει στον παράδεισο, όσο και το ότι δικαιολογείται η πράξη του από την θρησκεία του. Αυτό απαιτεί πολύ εξτρήμ θρησκευτικές απόψεις. Η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των μουσουλμάνων είναι κάθετα ενάντια σε τέτοιες αντιλήψεις, που σημαίνει ότι ακόμα κι αν οι βομβιστές νέας γενιάς δεν ήταν πάντα φονταμενταλιστές, αλλά νορμάλ, σύγχρονοι άνθρωποι κατά τα άλλα, κάποια στιγμή μυήθηκαν στον φονταμενταλισμό. Και γι' αυτό φταίει η θρησκεία. Τα γεωπολιτικά απλά ενισχύουν το πρόβλημα.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 6, 2016)

Συμφωνώ απολύτως και να συμπληρώσω ότι άνθρωποι ψυχοπαθείς, οργισμένοι ή απελπισμένοι υπήρχαν και θα υπάρχουν πάντοτε, αλλά μόνο η συγκεκριμένη θρησκεία στρέφει τέτοιους ανθρώπους προς τις τρομοκρατικές επιθέσεις αυτοκτονίας. Άρα λοιπόν η παρατήρηση ότι «οι δράστες των Βρυξελλών δεν είχαν πατήσει το πόδι τους σε τζαμί» δεν έχει καμία αξία, αυτό που προέχει πάντα είναι να εξαλειφθεί η δυνατότητα των τζιχαντιστών να στρατολογούν τέτοιους ανθρώπους.


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2016)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, είναι εξακριβωμένο το ότι οι δράστες των Βρυξελλών δεν είχαν πατήσει ποτέ σε τζαμί; Μπορεί να μην ήταν ιδιαίτερα θρησκευόμενοι ΠΡΙΝ αποφασίσουν να γίνουν ισλαμιστές τρομοκράτες, αλλά μετά; 
Σύμφωνα με τη σχετική σελίδα στη Βίκι οι γονείς τους περιγράφονται ως ευλαβείς, συντηρητικοί μουσουλμάνοι. Επομένως τα παιδιά τους μεγάλωσαν έχοντας γνώση της θρησκείας. Ίσως όχι την καλύτερη και πληρέστερη γνώση, πάντως σίγουρα τους είχε πάει στο τζαμί κάποιος τραβώντας απ'τ'αυτί και τους είχε μάθει μέσες άκρες πέντε πράγματα, αρκετά ώστε να θεωρούνται μουσουλμάνοι. Και μετά βρέθηκαν στη φυλακή. Οι φυλακές παρέχουν στους έγκλειστους και ιερείς και χώρους λατρείας. Κι όποιος νομίζει ότι στη φυλακή δεν γίνεται θρησκευτικο-πολιτικός προσηλυτισμός μάλλον είναι αφελής*. Επομένως οι αδερφοί Μπακράουι πάτησαν και παραπάτησαν στο τζαμί της φυλακής και γίνανε και οι καλύτεροι μαθητές του. 


* παρεμπιπτόντως, στα αγγλικά πανεπιστήμια όταν ήμουνα φοιτήτρια οι ισλαμικές φοιτητικές ομάδες (Islamic societies) ορμάγανε σαν τα κοράκια σε όποιον φοιτητή πέρναγε κι έμοιαζε να είναι συμπαθών. Ειδικά στις φοιτήτριες που ίσως είχαν μια μακρινή καταγωγή ή κάποια σχέση με το Ισλάμ, γιατί της θέλανε να βάλουν μαντήλα και να διαλαλούν την πίστη τους (τους Έλληνες τους είχαν γραμμένους, μάλλον γιατί κάπου θα κυκλοφορούσε κάποιο εγχειρίδιο προσηλυτισμού που θα έλεγε Έλληνες = κακοί πελάτες). Είναι δυνατόν στις φυλακές να γινόταν μικρότερη προσπάθεια; Αφού έχεις ακόμα πιο εύκολα θύματα.


----------



## Costas (Apr 6, 2016)

Θυμάμαι τον Αναστάσιο να γράφει στο βιβλίο του περί ουαχαμπισμού. Και είκοσι χρόνια μετά μάθαμε (έμαθα) και τον σαλαφισμό, από τον οποίον λένε ξεπηδά δυνητικά και αρκετά πιθανά ο βίαιος εξτρεμισμός.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/le-scan/2016/04/04/25001-20160404ARTFIG00361-valls-le-salafisme-est-en-train-de-gagner-la-bataille-ideologique-et-culturelle-de-l-islam-en-france.php


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2016)

Ορίστε η αμεσοδημοκρατία στην πράξη: Ουγγαρία: Δημοψήφισμα στις 2 Οκτωβρίου για τη μετεγκατάσταση των προσφύγων στην ΕΕ. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάπου εδώ πολλοί θα έχουν ήδη σκεφτεί πως δεν μοιάζουν και τόσο καλή ιδέα τα δημοψηφίσματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Ουγγαρία: Δημοψήφισμα στις 2 Οκτωβρίου για τη μετεγκατάσταση των προσφύγων στην ΕΕ[/URL]. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάπου εδώ πολλοί θα έχουν ήδη σκεφτεί πως δεν μοιάζουν και τόσο καλή ιδέα τα δημοψηφίσματα.


Πφφφ! Θα απαντήσουμε με ένα δικό μας δημοψήφισμα αν θέλουμε να παίρνει η Ουγγαρία τους μετανάστες που της αναλογούν ή όχι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 6, 2016)

Τις κυβερνήσεις τις εκλέγουμε ακριβώς γι' αυτό. Έχουν μια πολιτική γραμμή, οφείλουμε να ξέρουμε τι πολιτική γραμμή έχουν σε κάθε θέμα αυτοί που ψηφίζουμε και κάνουμε την επιλογή μας μέσω αυτών. Έχουμε αντιπροσώπους ώστε να αφιερώνουν όλον τον χρόνο τους σ' αυτό και έτσι να έχουν πληρέστερη εικόνα και να μπορούν να πάρουν αποφάσεις γνωρίζοντας τις μακροχρόνιες συνέπειες και την εξέλιξη της κοινωνίας στο μέλλον. Μπορεί να μην λειτουργεί τέλεια αλλά είναι καλύτερα απ' το "κάνουμε δημοψήφισμα για ό,τι μάς κατέβει στην κούτρα". Βέβαια, θα μου πεις τα δημοψηφίσματα τα προκηρύσσουν οι ήδη εκλεγμένες κυβερνήσεις μας...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 23, 2017)

Όταν οι άνθρωποι που ούρλιαζαν πως η Αμυγδαλέζα είναι στρατόπεδο συγκέντρωσης γίνονται κυβέρνηση, τότε συμβαίνει αυτό. Ασυγχώρητοι.

“We left because there were no longer doctors, hospitals or health care,” she said — nothing prepared mother and daughter for Moria. “If I would have known, I wouldn’t have come,” she told me. “I would have died in my own country.”​Where Jesus Would Spend Christmas


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Dec 23, 2017)

Η οποία Αμυγδαλέζα, να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, δεν έκλεισε ποτέ. Απλώς εμπλουτίστηκε με παιδική χαρά και γουάι φάι.


----------

